# Wechsel auf Hergig



## Liutsal (11. November 2008)

Wollte mal eine kleine Beschreibung der Situation auf Hergig geben aus Sicht eines Gildenleiters auf der Zerstörungsseite:

Wir können hier auf Hergig noch Spieler gebrauchen auf beiden Seiten.
Es haben ja doch einige wieder aufgehört und die tauchen leider noch in den Statistiken der Serverzahlen bei wardb zb auf.
Auch bei uns ist die Zerstörung in der Überzahl, wie wahrscheinlich auf den meisten Servern. 
Der Ton unter den Spielern ist aus der Sicht unserer Gilde widererwarten ausgesprochen gut (fast kein geflame in sz´s gutes Diskutieren im open rvr und auch sonst herrscht im allgemeinen ein sehr entspannter Umgangston)

Die Szenarien gehen eigentlich ganz gut auf, nicht instant, aber man muss nicht lange warten.  Als Zerstörungsspieler bekommt man öfters von der Ordnung eins drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 T4 hihi  (liebe Ordnung das wird sich auch noch ändern versprochen 

Open RvR wird besser langsam holt sich die Ordnung ab und an mal ne Burg
könnte aber auf jedenfall noch mehr sein.  

Es gibt inzwischen viele Gilden auf beiden Seiten, die euch mit Sicherheit   helfen, euch bei uns einzuleben. 

Ich denke es wird kein Fehler sein zu uns auf Hergig zu kommen.

vlg Morbely  von Memente Mori (Zerstörung)
www.mori-war.de


----------



## HGVermillion (11. November 2008)

> In den nächsten Wochen wird es möglich sein, Charaktere von speziellen Servern auf andere Server zu transferieren, um die Bevölkerungen auszugleichen. Anfänglich wird es nur möglich sein, von entweder sehr stark oder sehr schwach bevölkerten auf mittel bevölkerte Server zu wechseln. Wir sind derzeit mit den Tests beschäftigt und gehen davon aus, euch in den nächsten Tagen ein genaues Datum geben zu können.
> In der Zwischenzeit können wir euch eine Liste von Servern, von denen ihr wechseln könnt, sowie die entsprechenden Zielserver geben:
> 
> Spieler der folgenden Standardregelwerk-Server können auf Drakenwald oder Hergig wechseln:
> ...



Keine Sorge die Situation kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Liutsal (11. November 2008)

Ja wir wissen das man bald zu uns wechseln kann desshalb habe ich hier mal beschrieben wie es bei uns so aussieht.
Für die die vllt wechseln werden.   Ihr seid willkommen auf Hergig


----------



## Batzenbaer (11. November 2008)

Der grösste Teil der Ordnungsallianz von Wissensburg wird wohl nach Hergig wechseln.
Man sieht sich dannauf dem Schlachtfeld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redway45 (11. November 2008)

Liutsal schrieb:


> Wollte mal eine kleine Beschreibung der Situation auf Hergig geben aus Sicht eines Gildenleiters auf der Zerstörungsseite:
> 
> Wir können hier auf Hergig noch Spieler gebrauchen auf beiden Seiten.
> Es haben ja doch einige wieder aufgehört und die tauchen leider noch in den Statistiken der Serverzahlen bei wardb zb auf.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bissle Schleichwerbung schadet nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auf Bolgasgrad, spiele Ordnung, wünsche euch auf Hergig viel Spaß und einen Guten Kampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe es verbessert sich im Laufe der Zeit auf allen Servern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (11. November 2008)

willkommen auf Hergig, hoffentlich nehmt ihr auch mal Burgen nicht nur zwischen 3-5 uhr morgens ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, so wie es die Ordnung z.Zt auf Hergig praktiziert. (siehe letztes Wochenende in Praag )


----------



## Stigma1986 (11. November 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Der grösste Teil der Ordnungsallianz von Wissensburg wird wohl nach Hergig wechseln.
> Man sieht sich dannauf dem Schlachtfeld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohha dann kennen wir uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Ja dann wird Hergig durch einen neuen Haufen motivierter und ehrenhafter Krieger verstärkt.

Und achja Modrip, keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Als Mensch sage ich dir=> Auf einen harten, aber vorallem fairen Kampf, voller Respekt. Als Ordnungsspieler sage ich dir => Wir kämpfen bis die Hölle zufriert und dann kämpfen wir auf dem Eis weiter! Wir wischen mit euch den Boden auch um 8 Uhr Abends auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far Stigma, Weißer Löwe, Gilde Astralis


----------



## Modrip (11. November 2008)

das ist doch mal ne Ansage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne mal ehrlich,fand es wirklich sehr enttäuschtend was ihr das am Wochenende in Praag gemacht habt. Stundenlanges hin und her und nie ein richtiger Angriff. Dabei hättet ihr uns locker schlagen können, ihr seid wesendlich besser organisiert und strukturiert. Und was eure Disziplin angeblangt,Hut ab. Bei der Zerstörung war meist ein wildes durcheinander und oft genug sind welche in eure Fallen getappt,weil sie euch wie killgeile Ochsen verfolgt haben.
Bei uns gibts zwar 1-2 große Allianzen aber wirklich organisiert und strukturiert ist das ganze nicht.

Ihr habt es nicht nötig Nachts zwischen 3 und 5 die Burgen zu holen, ein gut geplanter Angriff sollte zum Erfolg führen.

Warum ich das hier alles erzähle? ganz einfach ,ich habe keine Lust mehr auf dieses 0815 RvR sei es von Seiten der Ordnung oder der Zerstörung. Vielleicht wird die Zerstörung ja mal wach bei uns wenn die Ordnung plötzlich vor der Hauptstadt steht. Und so wie es zur Zeit läuft hätte sie sehr gute Chancen und das obwohl mehr Zerstörung auf dem Server ist.

Also gogo wer uns der Zerstörungmal zeigen will wo die Harke hängt,der transt auf Hergig wir freuen uns schon auf epische Schlachten


----------



## softcake_orange (11. November 2008)

Denke auch darüber nach mit meinen Ordnungschars auf Hergig zu wechseln, da ich auf Drakenwald blöderweise meine Zerstöungschars habe.... 

Ist Hergig zu empfehlen für Ordnung? Ich denke schon darüber nach meinen Disciple zu löschen um auf Drakenwald Ordnung zu spielen. Drakenwald gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut. Die haben sogar ne eigene HP für den Server. 

Wie sieht das mit Hergig aus?


----------



## RY0 (11. November 2008)

Hoffentlich bringt es was.

Was ist aber mit dem Zusammenlegen der Server? Das war soch mal vor kurzem im Gespräch. Das finde ich wesentlich effektiver. Ob so viele einfach wechsel bezweifele ich. Und ein Haufen leerer Server ist ziemlich dumm für ein MMORPG.


----------



## Gazrath (11. November 2008)

Also ich habe einen 31 char (chosen) auf Talabheim und fand das man nur Pve machen konnte. PQs gingen garnicht, Wartezeiten von über 1 Std. und so weiter.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das habe ich auch einem GM geschrieben, der hat mir auch das mit dem Transfer erzählt. So nun weiß ich aber nicht ob ich Hergig oder Drakenwald wechseln soll.
Hatte erst gehofft das ich Erengrad gehen kann, aber das geht ja nicht.....
Deswegen gehe ich nach diesem Thread vermutlich auf Hergig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe das mir viele folgen, sodass man häufig Pvp gehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gaz


----------



## softcake_orange (11. November 2008)

Gazrath schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen 31 char (chosen) auf Talabheim und fand das man nur Pve machen konnte. PQs gingen garnicht, Wartezeiten von über 1 Std. und so weiter....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ich einen Char auf Drakenwald habe, kann ich Dir zumindest mal sagen, dass Drakenwald schon sehr Zerstörungslastig ist. Ich habe selten ein SZ erlebt, bei dem Order siegreich war. 

Wahrscheinlich wird es dazu führen, dass ich meine Zerstörungs Chars auf Drakenwald lasse und mit meinen Order Chars auf Hergig wechsel...

Aktuell wartet man auf Middenberge einen ganzen Tag für ein SZ. Manchmal geht den ganzen Tag über gar nichts auf. Nicht mal am Wochenende...


----------



## Gorboz (11. November 2008)

jaja Middenberge .... ich werd wechseln das ist klar aber ich hab null Ahnung auf welchen der beiden Server - ich guck mal eventuell komm ich ja mal vom Rufrang 3 runter xD - man sieht sich im PvP - achtet auf den Schwarzork in lila^^

So far Gorboz


----------



## Dab0 (11. November 2008)

Ordnungsspieler sind auf Hergig immer willkommen da wir derzeit doch arg in der Unterzahl sind
grade eben ham 2 KT´s nichmal 10 man vonner Ordung überrannt :/
und modrip wegen zeit denkmal dran das net alle spieler noch zur schule gehen, die meisten  rabotten für ihr geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den ganzen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (11. November 2008)

hm ich weiss jetzt nicht so genau was du meinst? Ich habe nur gesagt das es langweilig ist das die Ordnung meist nur nachts Burgen einnimmt ohne Gegenwehr.


----------



## Thip (11. November 2008)

Also ich bin mit dem Server Hergig echt zufrieden!
Könnte zwar besser sein auf Seiten der Ordnung aber wir geben uns nie Schlachtlos geschlagen!
Außerdem sind wir oft besser organisiert als die Zerstörungsleute^^

Und da kann ich ja gleich ein bissl Werbung von unserer Gilde machen ;-) 
Elysion lvl 16 bis jetzt 4 40er kommen aber mehr dazu

Wir sehen uns auf Hergig!! ;-)

MfG Thip


----------



## softcake_orange (11. November 2008)

Thip schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dem Server Hergig echt zufrieden!
> Könnte zwar besser sein auf Seiten der Ordnung aber wir geben uns nie Schlachtlos geschlagen!
> Außerdem sind wir oft besser organisiert als die Zerstörungsleute^^
> 
> ...




Seit ihr ne Hochelfen Gilde??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat das ne Bedeutung? "Elysion"? Ach warte ich Wiki mal ne Runde...

Elysion:
Das Elysion (altgriechisch &#7976;&#955;&#973;&#963;&#953;&#959;(&#957 [&#928;&#949;&#948;&#943;&#959;(&#957] „das Selige [Feld]“, lateinisch das Elysium) ist in der griechischen Mythologie jene „Insel der Seligen“ im äußersten Westen des Erdkreises, die vom Okeanos umflossen wird und auf die jene Helden entrückt werden, die von den Göttern geliebt wurden oder denen diese Unsterblichkeit schenkten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (11. November 2008)

hergig ist nen toller server, ohne zweifel, mehr leute würden dem ganzen gut tun, bzw das ganze besser machen <3



wir sehen uns ig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Modrip schrieb:


> hm ich weiss jetzt nicht so genau was du meinst? Ich habe nur gesagt das es langweilig ist das die Ordnung meist nur nachts Burgen einnimmt ohne Gegenwehr.




und das will ich nicht gelesen haben, wir beginnen unsere raids immer ab 14-22uhr (unterschiedlich, meistens aber um 17uhr), von wegen nachts und haben a samstag das komplette t4 geholt. außer du verwechselst die nacht mit dem Tag (nachtarbeiter? ka)


----------



## Thip (11. November 2008)

@Softcake

Nein wir sind keine reine Hochelfengilde das wären viel zu wenig Leute^^
aber wenn du interesse hast kannst du dich ja dann einfach bei mir melden


----------



## Stigma1986 (11. November 2008)

Nunja bei den jeweiligen Gilden/Spielern muss natürlich die Bereitschaft für offenes RvR da sein. Bei meiner Alli, war es eigentlich gang und gebe, dass man 3-5 mal durchgerufen hat im Allichat, und das binnen 15 Minuten sich 10-15 Spieler im t4 einfinden. Binnen insgesamt einer Stunde sind es dann schon locker 20 und mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Muss natürlich dazu erwähnen, dass wir net soviele Leute sind und daher 20-25 Leute scho ne Leistung is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Was das unstrukturierte Verhalten angeht=> In einem KT <<<muss>>> es einen maximal 2 Leader geben. Die Befehle des Leader's müssen ohne diskutieren befolgt werden. Sofern diskutiert wird oder manche Leute dumm nachfragen, gehen klare Ansagen/Befehle im Chat unter und damit auch die Koordination. Wenn ihr gut seit Modrip, habt ihr irgendwann ne "Reserve/Ausfallgruppe", 2 selbstlose Späher, die dir genau Ansagen, was für Mistkerle, wo stehn usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du ein Heiler sein solltest, werde ich ma meine Todeskorps bestehend aus 3 Hexenjäger befehlen, dir besondere Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja freue mich auf harte faire Schlachten.

Glaube und Ehre, Stigma


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. November 2008)

Hiho Leute

Also wenn ihr auf  der Zerstörungsseite noch eine freundliche Gilde sucht könnt ihr gerne "Blut Mond" beitreten. Wir machen mindestens 1 mal die Woche Open RvR sachen gemeinsam.

schreibt mich einfach an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Katarzyna
Klasse: Zelotin
Server: Hergig


----------



## finnscher (11. November 2008)

Soso,
dann will ich auch mal Werbung für unseren schönen Server machen.

Nette Spieler, kaum Dummschwätzer, viele nervige Hexenkriegerinnen und die beste WAR-Gilde (gefühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also reiht euch ein und

"POKE 'EM INNA EYE!!!"

Gruß, die "Emperors Pointy Sticks".


----------



## Lorghi (11. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Da ich einen Char auf Drakenwald habe, kann ich Dir zumindest mal sagen, dass Drakenwald schon sehr Zerstörungslastig ist. Ich habe selten ein SZ erlebt, bei dem Order siegreich war.



Zumindest unsere Gilde hat vor von Talabheim nach Drakenwald zu wechseln. Die Destros gewinnen oft? Zieht euch schonmal warm an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeldaron (11. November 2008)

also @ alle ordler auf hergig die zur zeit "größte" höchstrangige gilde der zerstörung von allen 4 serven + den 2 wechselserven wird sich wahrscheinlich auf drankenwald verziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liutsal (11. November 2008)

Hey Leute das sollte kein Gildenwerbungsthread werden, sondern den Leuten die wechseln müssen, weil ihre Server zu leer sind, einen Überblick der Situation auf Hergig vermitteln!
Wir können auch noch einige Kämpfer gebrauchen, trotzdem werde ich hier nicht für uns werben, da es vorrangig um die Gesamtsituation des Servers geht. 
Wo die Spieler letzendlich unterkommen ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Das wichtigste ist das wir hier auf unserem Server eine größere Community bekommen!
Und sie so freundlich und hilfsbereit bleibt wie sie bis jetzt ist. 

Noch wichtiger ist, dass die Leute, die wechseln, auch eine gute und möglichst ehrliche Einschätzung von uns bekommen, damit sie auf ihrem neuen Server auch
den wirklichen Spielspaß finden und mit ihrer Entscheidung zufrieden sind. 
Die wollten wir euch hier aus unserer Sicht vermitteln.  Auf welchen Server ihr wechselt liegt an euch. 
Wir hier auf Hergig freuen uns, wenn ihr euch für uns entscheidet und kloppen uns gleich zum dank mit euch auf dem Schlachtfeld

bis dahin 
vlg Liutsal/Morbely von Memente Mori
www.mori-war.de


----------



## Gandogar Eisenfaust (12. November 2008)

wir haben gestern abend in der gilde auch über einen wechsel diskutiert.hat nicht lang gedauert und wir haben uns für hergig entschieden(obwohl mir drakenwald als servername eigentlich besser gefällt,naja gruppenzwang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wird von unseren allis der aluminas orden mitkommen(bei den anderen weiss ichs nicht).
somit können sich die destros auf einige schlachten einstellen.
bleibt nur zu hoffen das es auch ganze gildentransfers wie in den usa gibt,wär nämlich schade um den gildenrang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (12. November 2008)

> also @ alle ordler auf hergig die zur zeit "größte" höchstrangige gilde der zerstörung von allen 4 serven + den 2 wechselserven wird sich wahrscheinlich auf drankenwald verziehen



naja glaube aber nicht das sich Ordler deswegen für drakenwald entscheiden würden, genug Zerstörung gibt es wohl auf allen Servern. Daher wird man Leute mit noch mehr Leuten auf der Zerstörungsseite kaum locken können.





> Was das unstrukturierte Verhalten angeht=> In einem KT <<<muss>>> es einen maximal 2 Leader geben. Die Befehle des Leader's müssen ohne diskutieren befolgt werden. Sofern diskutiert wird oder manche Leute dumm nachfragen, gehen klare Ansagen/Befehle im Chat unter und damit auch die Koordination. Wenn ihr gut seit Modrip, habt ihr irgendwann ne "Reserve/Ausfallgruppe", 2 selbstlose Späher, die dir genau Ansagen, was für Mistkerle, wo stehn usw. smile.gif
> 
> Falls du ein Heiler sein solltest, werde ich ma meine Todeskorps bestehend aus 3 Hexenjäger befehlen, dir besondere Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen. smile.gif
> Nunja freue mich auf harte faire Schlachten.



genau das meine ich so muß das sein. Und das mit den Spähern hab ich von euch auch schon gesehen. Sowas wird es auf Zerstörungsseite wohl erstmal nicht geben, leider fehlt mir die Zeit um selber mal was auf die Beine zu stellen ,einige Ideen hätte ich ja. 
Wie gesagt organisiert ne schlagkräftige Gruppe und holt euch die Destrostadt, zwar werdet ihr auf viele von uns treffen aber ein paar clevere taktische Züge und ihr schlagt unseren Hühnerhaufen.
Ja ich will das ihr unsere Stadt einnehmt damit die Zerstörung endlich mal aufwacht und merkt das Allianzen nicht nur zum pq machen da sind. Wenn ich daran denke das meine Allianz aus knapp  300 Leuten besteht (incl. twinks) und wir mal nix organisiert bekommen wird mir echt anders.


Kann es sei das einige von euch daoc erfahrung haben? man merkt das ihr ein gewisses Vorwissen was taktik anbelangt habt.



Damit das hier nicht komplett ot is.......ihr wollt es der Zerstörung auf Hergig mal so richtig zeigen? wunderbar ,da seid ihr auf Hergig genau richtig.

p.s nein ich spiele nicht mit den namen Modrip auf hergig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samjaona (12. November 2008)

*So dann will ich mal die Lage aus der Sicht der Ordnung schildern.*

Viele 40er sind gelangweilt, die Optionen sind rar und der lang ersehnte Hauptcontent, sprich RvR fällt noch nicht so üppig aus wie man sich das wünschen würde. Die Instanzen sind ja ganz nett, aber die Loot-tables total beknackt und wenn man dann das 20igste mal über die Bastionstreppe oder Sigmarkrypten drüberrutscht weil man grundsätzlich bound-on-pickup items findet für die Klassen die gerade in der 6er Party nicht dabei sind, tendiert die Motivation gegen Null. Das was wir uns wünschen fehlt halt noch, richtige Schlachten mit richtigen Kriegern. Wir sind ja froh das Hergig als Mid-Populated eingestuft wurde und die Hoffung das sich die Gassen langsam füllen werden entflammt neues Feuer.

In den letzten 2 Wochen hat sich das auch etwas gebessert mit dem RvR, die Zerstörung ist hier zahlenmässig klar überlegen. Das Verhältnis ist etwa 2:3 von 3000 Spielern. Eine Gegebenheit die das Verhalten der Zerstörung nicht erklärt.

Zu den Nachtraids:
Wir von der Ordnung sind natürlich bemüht euch in den Szenarien gerne mal wieder bis zum Spawnpunkt zu drängen, zwar etwas enttäuscht wenn Ihr dann die BG's verlasst. Das ist für die meisten von uns, überwiegend Leute die zum späten Nachmittag oder Abends on kommen, dann erstmal das erste was im RvR geht. Denn im offenen RvR gestaltet es sich ja meistens so das wenn mal was geht, die Zerstörung sich trotz zahlenmässiger Überlegenheit in die Keeps zurückzieht, oder erst garnicht auftauchen. Nach dem wir euch Gröstenteils von den Strassen gepflückt haben, das passiert umgekehrt auch schonmal ist aber eher selten, ist kein Destro mehr zu sehen. Was uns dann noch bleibt sind die BG's, da sind dann auch immer gegnerische Spieler. Wenn dann gegen 12h, 1h kein BG mehr aufgeht kommen halt die Keeps wieder dran, die ohnehin ungedefft sind, ob am Abend oder der Nacht. Aber es ist so gut wie kein RvR mehr möglich.

Finde es aber Interessant das die Zerstörung wie man mittlerweile weiss die Keeps am Vormittag gerne wiederholt, was hat das zu bedeuten. Ich kenne kaum einen bei uns der zu dieser Tageszeit die Möglichkeit hat ein Computerspiel zu spielen. Insofern denke ich es liegt an der Zerstörung das im RvR weniger läuft als es könnte.

Ein weiteres Beispiel ist das Hexennacht-Event, die PQ in Caledor gewesen. Wir trotten regelmässig dort an, treffen auch auf eine staatliche Spielerzahl. Nachdem der Zähler der PQ allerdings auf 90:31 für die Ordnung geschnellt ist, hat man komischerweise keine Zerstörungsspieler mehr gesehen. Mehrere Stippvisiten danach, ergaben das kein Destro mehr Lust hatte auf diese Hexennacht Public Quest.

Zahlen über die Renown Werte der einzelnen Gilden belegen, das wir auf der Ordnungsseite deutlich mehr RvR machen als die Zerstörung, also muss es wohl an der Zerstörung liegen das es ab und an mal langweilig wird im offenen RvR

Die Hoffnung
Die Zerstörung hat einen klaren Vorteil, sie haben 50% mehr Spieler als wir, wir mussten uns darauf einstellen und haben entsprechende Massnahmen ergriffen um dennoch eine Herausforderung darzustellen zu können. Kann auch gut sein das viele Destros einfach gelangweilt waren, weil sie durch die Überzahl schneller levelten und natürlich im T4 für ein paar Wochen ohne jegliches RvR dastanden. Vielleicht kommen diese Leute ja jetzt wieder an den Start. Finde es ja gut das Ihr von uns lernt, es ist auch notwendig. Aber wenn man dann Keepraids sieht mit einem vollen Warband, inkl. 5 Tanks, die ein von 5 Ordnungsspieler gedefftes Keep angreifen, beim Keeplord stehen, einen Tank den Helden übernehmen lassen und nur ein Heiler von uns auf diesen Tank einen Heilungsdebuff castet und die anderen Tanks ihm hinterherjagen, dann brauch man sich nicht wundern warum das in die Hose geht. Aber ich muss ja sagen das ist deutlich besser geworden, wir hoffen auf das Beste.

Andere Highlights sind die Hinterhalte die Ihr legt, wartet mehrere Minuten im letzten Winkel bei einem Schlachtfeldziel um eine zahlenmässig unterlegene Ordnungsgruppe im Schutz des Schlachtfeldzielhelden zu wipen und dann alle Tanks einzeln zu uns schickt um sie abfarmen zu lassen bis ihr mit heruntergelassenen Hosen dasteht, da frage ich mich ob Ihr uns überhaupt ernst nehmt oder Ihr euch selbst nicht ernst nehmt. Aber es hat sich ja gebessert, wir bekommen auch ab und mal auf die Nuss, manchmal läuft es bei euch auch recht organisiert und es wird sich auch nicht sofort versteckt wenn Ihr auf mehr als 3 Ordnungsspieler gleichzeitig trefft, das ist aber meistens dann der Fall wenn Ihr eh schon 2 Warbands oder mehr am Start habt.

Das einzige was am Abend bei euch noch relativ regelmässig passiert ist das manche noch versuchen ab und an die Schlachtfeldziele einzunehmen, das geht aber auch nur solange bis die ersten Ordnungsspieler auftauchen, dann wirds wieder ganz ganz still.

RvR auf Hergig
Wie man unschwer erkennen kann herrscht schon eine gewisse Spannung und auch das eine oder andere taktische Leckerli wird einem geboten. Was wir uns auf Hergig wünschen ist vornehmlich die Möglichkeit den ganzen Tag durchweg im offenen RvR aktiv sein zu können. Wenn wir mehr Spieler hätten, könnte sich das wahrlich prächtig entwickeln.
Auch wenn sich das etwa so anhört als wären die Zerstörungsspieler auf Hergig etwas verwirrt, sind sie dennoch in der Lage wenn sie mal alle an einem Strang ziehen uns richtig die Hölle heiss zu machen. Quality > Quantity or Quantity > Quality, wir werden sehen.

Ich hoffe das dieser Beitrag mal das eine oder ander Missverständnis bezüglich Nachtraids und RvR am frühen Vormittag aufklären konnte. Wer knallharte RvR Action sucht und auch gerne mal lacht ist bei uns auf Hergig bestens beraten.

Ordnungsleben auf Hergig
Soweit wir das beurteilen können, kann mir eigenltich nur ein Urteil über das T4 bilden, haben wir täglich *mind.* einen Raidevent im offenen RvR laufen (meist spontan), manchmal werden wir zerschlagen und manchmal rocken wir so richtig, zum Auslaufen gibt es Bingoevents, Zielbloodgaten und tolle Preise.
Die Situation mit den BG's läuft nicht immer so glücklich für uns und wir standen auch schon handlungsunfähig an unserem Spawnpunkt, aber meistens läuft es schon so wie es oben beschrieben wurde. Die Zerstörung hat schon ein paar mal Freudentränen unsere Wangen herunterlaufen lassen und wir fühlten uns gut unterhalten, aber manchmal war es auch Missmut und Enttäuschung und wir gingen mit leeren Händen nach Hause.
Trotz aller Bemühungen und einer mehr als vielversprechenden Killrate, haben wir massive Problem das Kräfteverhältnis deutlich zu unseren Gunsten zu verschieben, woran das im Detail liegt wissen wir leider nicht genau, aber wir arbeiten daran.
Das Leben in der Allianz Pax-Imperia ist spassig und fordernd zugleich, schliesslich sind wir schon sehr RvR fixiert und es gehört auch etwas Arbeit dazu. Wir haben erfahrene Leute und wissen das der Maincontent in WAR nicht durch Dungeons oder Instanzen bestimmt wird, sondern durch die Spieler selbst. Diesbezüglich tragen wir natürlich auch eine Verantwortung und sind bemüht den Spass für alle Beteiligten bis auf die Spitze zu treiben und auch langfristig dort zu stabilisieren.

Grüße Sam
Societates et Aeternitas, Pax Imperia


----------



## Iodun (12. November 2008)

Liutsal schrieb:


> Wollte mal eine kleine Beschreibung der Situation auf Hergig geben aus Sicht eines Gildenleiters auf der Zerstörungsseite:
> 
> Wir können hier auf Hergig noch Spieler gebrauchen auf beiden Seiten.
> Es haben ja doch einige wieder aufgehört und die tauchen leider noch in den Statistiken der Serverzahlen bei wardb zb auf.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

mfg Iodun

Leader der Zerstörungsgilde Illuminati  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (12. November 2008)

kann ich eigentlich alles so unterschreiben und das als zerstörungsspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur eins nicht 





> Zahlen über die Renown Werte der einzelnen Gilden belegen, das wir auf der Ordnungsseite deutlich mehr RvR machen als die Zerstörung, also muss es wohl an der Zerstörung liegen das es ab und an mal langweilig wird im offenen RvR



da kommt wieder das 2:3 Verhältnis zum tragen, da ihr halt weniger seid gehen für euch auch öfterer hintereinander die Szenarien auf. Besonders in t1-t3 Szenarien hat man das gesehen,wo ihr schon mit vollen Rufrang rumlieft während wir 3-4 hinterherhingen.

Achja und die taktischen Züge die du meinst bei uns gesehen zu haben waren denke ich eher Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wahrscheinlich sind gerade 4 oder 5 leute dem selben Ordler hinter hergelaufen, das sah dann so aus als wäre es ein geplanter Angriff.


----------



## Metzelkoch (12. November 2008)

@Sam 

Also spiele Destro auf Hergig und kann dir eigentlich nur Recht geben.
Aber wie gesagt es bessert sich jetzt schon und wird wohl bald absolut geil werden.
Am Anfang habt ihr uns echt in unterzahl keine Chance gelassen da ihr zum einen viel besser organisiert SEID und zum anderen viel mehr 40er hattet. Aber in beiden sachen haben wir aufgeholt und es wird immer ausgeglichener.

Und richte bitte dem Machinistenweib aus, Name fällt mir grad nicht ein, ( gibt glaub ich nur eine im Highlvl ) das ich sie nicht mag ^^

Also kommt auf den Server Hergig !!!!


----------



## Enak (12. November 2008)

Hi @ All,
Also ich kann auch nur empfehlen hier auf Hergig zu spielen. Ich spiele einen 24 Runenpriester namens Kharam von der Gilde Nordish by Nature im moment und es macht auf der Ordnungsseite wirklich spaß.
Was ich nur wirklich schade hier finde ist das ich kaum jemanden finde der ÖP macht,wobei die belohnungen echt gut sind und das so wenig im OpenRVR geht. Aber mit dem Angebot des Serverwechsel ist da ja schon ein guter schritt von Myth seite her gemacht.

Gruß
Kharam


----------



## softcake_orange (12. November 2008)

Und wer neben den Infos zu Hergig auch noch was zu Drakenwald sucht, hier ist das Forum des Servers:

Drakenwald Homepage

Eine HP fehlt Hergig leider noch...


----------



## HappyChaos (12. November 2008)

sehr schöne zusammenfassung sam,das bestärkt mich nur im entschluss auf jeden fall zu hergig zu wechseln...ob aber mit dem siggi oder barbaren ist eine andere,schwere frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem da hier viel werbung für order gemacht wird...^^


----------



## Batzenbaer (12. November 2008)

Na das mit den Maschinisten/Magus ist ja ab heute vor bei,das saugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die kurzen Einblicke.Hört sich recht vielversprechend an.
Unsere Burgraids laufen meist auch erst ab 21.00 an,weildann keine Sz mehr aufgehen.
Nur mit dem Unterschied,dass wir nur 7-12 Mann sind.
Mehr Leute gibs im T4 net,die sich dafür begeistern lassen.
Daher brechen wir auch immer gleich ab,wenn mehr als 3 Deffer drin sind.

ORvR gibs bei uns nur in Praag,wenn beide Seiten zufällig dort Schlachtfeldziele holen
und sich so mal übern Weg laufen.
Ist meist aber auch nur 10 vs. 15 da unsere Destros auch net viel mehr spieler haben.

Achja Hexeneventer Counter stand bei uns immer auf 0/0 über den gesamten Event.

Es kann also nur noch besser werden.

Falls Gildentransfer nicht möglich ist,werden wir wohl eine Wissensburg Gilde gründen.


----------



## Dencarion (12. November 2008)

Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu' mich schon auf die vielen, neuen Ordnungs-Kollegen, und das frische Blut bei der Zerstörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
CU on Hergig


----------



## Liutsal (12. November 2008)

Hmm also die Seite von Drakenwald  ist keine hp sondern ein forum, das gerade mal 44 Registrierte hat laut Übersicht 
das is weniger als unsere Gildenseite.
ich will nix schlechtmachen  aber ehrlich gesagt zeugt das nicht gerade von Aktivität?
Is ziemlich bescheuert von goa nicht einfach alle zusammen zu legen!


----------



## Lyterio (12. November 2008)

Liutsal schrieb:


> Hmm also die Seite von Drakenwald  ist keine hp sondern ein forum, das gerade mal 44 Registrierte hat laut Übersicht
> das is weniger als unsere Gildenseite.
> ich will nix schlechtmachen  aber ehrlich gesagt zeugt das nicht gerade von Aktivität?
> Is ziemlich bescheuert von goa nicht einfach alle zusammen zu legen!




Wenn Goa einfach Server zusammen legen würde gäbe es keine Diskussionen wohin transferiert werden soll, sondern halte gemeckere, weil die Leute selbest entscheiden wollen wohin diese wechseln können.

So ist es gut wie es ist. Jeder kann selber entscheiden. Was daraus wird hat die Comunity selber zu verantworten und nicht Goa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (12. November 2008)

schade,dass nicht doch noch mehr leute auf helmgart kommen... =S
mehr ist immer gut aber ich denke helmgart ist eh schon einer der vollsten server =D


----------



## deon172 (12. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Seit ihr ne Hochelfen Gilde???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir haben hohe elfen da, ja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nach zwei fass bier werfen die mit unseren granaten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

spass beiseite...

ich freue mich tierisch darauf, dass wir verstärkung für beide fraktionen bekommen.
dann wirds vielleicht auch was mit openrvr

gruss

deon

t2-bombenleger elysion


----------



## Samjaona (13. November 2008)

*Nochmal Nachschlag*

Ich persönlich denke ja das sich die einzelnen Gilden und die Spieler und auch die Allianzen in Ruhe überlegen sollten wo sie hingehen, es wäre fair wenn beide mid-populated Server (Drakenwald und Hergig) einen ausgeglichenen Anteil an Spielern bekommt. Genauso wie die Allianzen die besten Gilden wollen und die Gilden die besten Spieler, wollen wir auf Hergig auch natürlich vorzugsweise die kompetenten Leute. Aber das können wir uns nicht aussuchen, wir können nur ein Angebot machen.

*Renown Werte*


> da kommt wieder das 2:3 Verhältnis zum tragen, da ihr halt weniger seid gehen für euch auch öfterer hintereinander die Szenarien auf. Besonders in t1-t3 Szenarien hat man das gesehen,wo ihr schon mit vollen Rufrang rumlieft während wir 3-4 hinterherhingen.



So einfach sehe ich das nicht, das kann vielleicht auf T1-T3 zutreffen, aber im T4 ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich kriege da dann mal lächerliche 150-300 Ruf, ohne den Bonus wenn man die Szenarien gewinnt würde sich das nicht lohnen, aber 'its Fun'. Dann sehe ich eure Spieler die mal locker mit 3-4k Ruf aus dem BG gehen obwohl sie eigentlich nur im Dreck lagen. Allgemein gesehen, sind da die Leute benachteiligt die schnell gelevelt haben und am Anfang keine Gelegenheit hatten im T3 oder T4 Szenarien oder offenes RvR zu machen, das kann man aber nachholen, den schliesslich bekommst du mehr Ruf für einen Kill mit jemandem mit hohem Rufrang.

Zudem würde ich gerne mal wissen wie Du Dir das erklärst das unsere Gilde mehr als doppelt soviel Ruf hat wie die nächstbeste in den Rufstats serverweit. (Zahlen lügen in dem Fall nicht, weil wir innerhalb unserer Allianz einen Renownabgleich gemacht haben und die Zahlen von buffed.de und curse.com decken sich mit denen aus unserem InGame Gildenmenu). Es kann mit 150 Membern nicht an der Grösse liegen, es kann auch nicht daran liegen das alle aktiven Spieler bei uns in der Gilde sind, andere Gilden machen auch Renown.

Ich denke das das 2:3 Verhältnis da eine Rolle spielt, aber nicht so eine kravierende das keine Gilde an unsere Werte herankommt, kann es sein das deine Beurteilung da etwas stichprobenartig ist?

*Taktiken*


> Achja und die taktischen Züge die du meinst bei uns gesehen zu haben waren denke ich eher Zufall , wahrscheinlich sind gerade 4 oder 5 leute dem selben Ordler hinter hergelaufen, das sah dann so aus als wäre es ein geplanter Angriff.



Ich kann Dir versichern das es ein geplanter Angriff war, der einen witzigen Hintergrund hatte aber nicht ganz so erfolgreich umgesetzt wurde. Zudem kenne ich keinen Grund warum mehr als 12 Spieler sich einmal hinter einem Stein am Russenschellerfriedhof in Praag oder im Seitentunnel des zentralen SFZ am Donnerberg verstecken und dann rauschargen. Das Problem war nur das diese Spieler darauf gehofft haben das wir auseinander rennen den SFZ Helden adden und uns abfarmen lassen, was wir aber nicht taten.

Da lobe ich mir solche Destrogilden wie World Eater und Orly, die vielleicht auch mal mit einer Entscheidung danebenliegen, aber wenigstens den Fight suchen. Wenn man dann mit einer Überzahl im Keep hockt und nie einen Ausfall macht ist das echt traurig, ich meine was wollt Ihr von uns? Wir sind weniger, aber koordinierter und wir wagen uns auch an Fights die nicht gut für uns aussehen und haben Euch schon das eine und andere Schnippchen geschlagen. Ich meine man kann auch im Keep warten und hoffen das wir Euch die RP vor die Haustür tragen, bisschen Ehre muss man da schon haben. Klar ist das unangenehm wenn der komplette Raid gewiped wird besonders für die Raidleiter (ich spreche da aus Erfahrung), aber man kann sich nicht über etwas beschweren wenn man selbst viel zu vorsichtig ist.

Ich will damit nur klarstellen das es nicht an der Ordnungsseite liegt wenn im RvR zu wenig los ist. Klar wird dann in den eigenen Reihen mal nen Spruch fallen und die Gegenseite auch mal schlecht geredet oder man kloppft sich einmal zu oft selbst auf die Schulter, aber wenn man dann in einem öffentlichen Forum Stellung beziehen will muss man auch schon in der Lage sein sich davon zu distanzieren und etwas Objektivität mit reinbringen.

Einen weiteren Vorteil den wir haben ist die geringere Charakteranzahl. Schliesslich ist es schwieriger 2 Warbands beizubringen das sie dem Raidleiter zuhören sollen und kein permanentes Gesülze im TS herrschen darf als 1 1/2 WB. Aber wir müssen uns genauso um diese und ähnliche Probleme kümmern und ich kann Euch versichern das hat viel Arbeit und auch Nerven gekostet und es läuft auch nicht immer rund.

*Zukunft*
Wir haben schon ein paar Sachen georgt weil es uns zu langweilig war im RvR und es hat auch funktioniert, hat Spass gemacht und man lernt sich auch ein bisschen kennen. Es gab 1on1 Sessions in Praag, es gab ein Treffen von Ordlern und Destros in Praag die sich mal ohne Kampf beschnuppern konnten bis für beide Seiten das Go kam. Wenn der Serverpool nicht genug hergibt muss man mal selbst Hand anlegen.

Viele suchen aus alten DAOC Zeiten die so beliebten GroupFights, eine Gruppe mit 8 Spielern kämpft gegen einen andere Gruppe mit der gleichen Anzahl. Dann kommt auch mal Spielqualität zum tragen und es gibt keine Ausflüchte von wegen die machen das ja so oder so. 8 gegen 8 ist in WAR nicht angesagt, 6 gegen 6 klingt schon realistischer obwohl ich persönlich denke ein 12on12 oder WB vs WB wäre besser. Aber man kann alles machen wenn man denn bereit ist dafür was zu tun, gehört manchmal auch Eigeninitiative dazu.

Damit man sich vielleicht mal in Zukunft auch absprechen kann würde ich mich freuen wenn Ihr mal im IRC auf de.quakenet.org channel #pax-imperia vorbeischaut.
Das ist jetzt einfach ein Angebot und auch noch nicht ausreichend eingerichtet, aber schonmal ein Weg wenn man mal was besonderes im RvR sucht. Selbstverständlich setzt diese Idee auch eine gehörige Portion Vertrauen und auch Achtung dem anderen gegenüber voraus. Wenn Ihr in dem Channel seid erwartet bitte keine Massen, das muss erstmal anlaufen und jeder der unglücklich mit dem RvR oder der Spielqualität ist, kann dazu beitragen damit wir uns regelmässiger auf dem Schlachtfeld treffen, es liegt an Euch.

Der Endcontent in WAR wird von den Spielern selbst bestimmt, nicht vom Content.

Grüße Sam
Societatis et Aeternitas, Pax Imperia


----------



## Ninapuna (13. November 2008)

> Da lobe ich mir solche Destrogilden wie *World Eater* und Orly, die vielleicht auch mal mit einer Entscheidung danebenliegen, aber wenigstens den Fight suchen.



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir liegen öfters mal mit einer Entscheidung falsch, wie sich immer schnell rausstellt. Aber es stimmt wir suchen immer den Kampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Danke an Samjaona und den Rest von Societatis et Aeternitas, war Gestern ein verdammt geiler RvR Abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thip (13. November 2008)

Also da geb ich dir Recht, der Raidabend Gestern war echt gut obwohl wir teilweise total in der Unterzahl waren, haben wir das beste versucht drauß zu machen.
Ich habe noch nie so viele Destros auf einem haufen gesehen vorallem die ganzen Tanks da musste ich schon erst ma schlucken als ich das gesehn habe.
Trotzdem fand ich den Abend Gestern sehr nett und es war mal richtig viel los.

MfG Thip, Elysion


----------



## Lyterio (13. November 2008)

Ninapuna schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Abend war zwar recht spaßig, hatten uns aber etwas mehr von der Zerstörung erhofft. In Donnerberg konnte man teilweise paar gute taktische Ansätze erkennen, als ihr über das Haupttor und beide Seiteneingänge versucht habt uns aus der Burg zu jagen. 

Gegen ende des Abends in Drachenwacht hatten wir uns etwas mehr gekämpfe vorgestellt. Als wir angeritten kamen seid ihr binnen paar Sekunden alle in den Burgen verschwunden gewesen und das obwohl ihr zahlenmäsig weit überlegen wart. Da wäre es schön zu sehen, wenn die Zerstörung etwas mehr offensive zeigen würde, denn wir greifen bestimmt keine Burg an, wenn wir teils extrem in der Unterzahl sind(da dies schon vorher zum scheitern verurteilt ist, leider).

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja heute abend erneut =)


----------



## Umpapalumpa (13. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> willkommen auf Hergig, hoffentlich nehmt ihr auch mal Burgen nicht nur zwischen 3-5 uhr morgens ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür gibt es unter anderem einen guten Grund, einer unserer guten Raidleader spielt aus den USA das Game.

Und da wir gerade dabei sind, vielleicht gibt es ja auch bei Euch Leute mit Rückgrat, damit das Lord-Buggen endlich mal von Eurer Seite aufhört. Nimm das nicht persönlich. Ich selber hab es schon 4x nun erlebt seit Spielstart das wenn Destro nicht dazu in der Lage war ein verteidigtes Keep einzunehmen sie den Lord runter gepullt haben. Vielleicht dikutiert Ihr mal darüber in euren Allianzen drüben. Wenn wir schon ein Spiel gemeinsam spielen wäre ein wenig Respekt ganz nett, und damit meine ich nicht Respekt von euch gegenüber uns. Weil ich lach danach im BG nur umso lauter wenns mal wieder 500:0 Ordungestros ausgeht trotz ungefähr gleichen Levels (Screens gefällig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wird mal Zeit das die Leader drüben aufrecht stehen und das unterbinden. Simple Sache, stellt es Euch einfach umgekehrt vor, 1,5 Stunden Verteidigung, harte Kämpfe, Gegner schafft es bis ins Keep, Spannung: Gegner nutz Exploit weil er Angst hat zu verlieren (oder warum auch immer, mir völlig egal, Exploits auszunutzen die eine große Anzahl von Spielern stark beeinträchtigen ist einfach nur...)
Führt nur dazu () das weniger Leute Lust auf eine Verteidigung haben. Aber wenn Ihr das wollt, ok.
Mir ist klar das das nur ganz Wenige sind die den Exploit nutzen (können ja auch nur Wenige technisch machen), sehr schade ist nur das die anderen 40 unten dann mitmachen und den Lord umhauen in ? 10 Sekunden ? da er ohne Champions kommt. So schnell kommen wir nichtmal die Treppe runter sobald wir feststellen das der Lord weg ist.
Ich hoffe das ist angekommen.




softcake_orange schrieb:


> Und wer neben den Infos zu Hergig auch noch was zu Drakenwald sucht, hier ist das Forum des Servers:
> 
> Drakenwald Homepage
> 
> Eine HP fehlt Hergig leider noch...




Lieber keine HP für einen *Server* [sic!] als kaum Beiträge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Zum Thema:*

Kann Sam nur beipflichten, wobei ich (vor allem aufgrund von jetzt nachrückenden T4 Destros) langsam eine Veränderung merke.
Gestern zum ersten Mal auf heftigen Widerstand bis in den späten Abend gestoßen, sonst war immer so um 22:30 Schluss. Bis auf den Exploit in Drachenwacht war es mal echt schön soviele Destros zu treffen die auch aktiv dann zurückschlugen. Ihr bekamt einen Wipe an einem SZ in Drachenwacht und zahltet es uns dann am nächsten SZ heim. Insgesammt waren es 4 Warbands, so liebe ich RvR. Es war bei uns allerdings ähnlich chaotisch wie bei Euch so wie es aussah, ein neuer Raidleader wollte sich gestern seine Loorbeeren verdienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich schon aufs Wochenende, denke dann geht es zum 1ten Mal so richtig los. Wir überlegen schon ob wir es Destro nicht mal _gestatten_ eine Zone zu locken um richtig Action reinzubekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Drastic* 
Societatis et Aeternitas
Ordung/Hergig


----------



## Ninapuna (13. November 2008)

> ... damit das Lord-Buggen endlich mal von Eurer Seite aufhört.



Das mit dem Bug ist echt nervig, egal wer ihn ausnutzt. Hab das Gestern leider auch zum ersten mal gesehen. 
Für Gestern kann ich definitiv sagen das war nicht so geplant. Leider kann ich im Chaos eines laufenden Kriegstrupp das
auch nicht immer gleich erkennen. Wenn dann schon die hälfte Aggro beim Lord hat, bleibt auch nicht mehr viel Übrig um da 
einzugreifen. Hoffe auf schnelle Abhilfe von Mythic mit diesem Problem.


----------



## Dab0 (13. November 2008)

Ninapuna schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bug ist echt nervig, egal wer ihn ausnutzt. Hab das Gestern leider auch zum ersten mal gesehen.
> Für Gestern kann ich definitiv sagen das war nicht so geplant. Leider kann ich im Chaos eines laufenden Kriegstrupp das
> auch nicht immer gleich erkennen. Wenn dann schon die hälfte Aggro beim Lord hat, bleibt auch nicht mehr viel Übrig um da
> einzugreifen. Hoffe auf schnelle Abhilfe von Mythic mit diesem Problem.


das buggen des hausherren is ja schon seit t2 angesagt 
Ordnung muss sich normal durchkämpfen Zerstörung buggt meistens den Hausherr und damit hat sichs erledigt da braucht man sich dann net wundern wenn manche kein bock auf den scheiss ham
oder aber die leutzt die einfachmal die wände/wälle hochlaufen um in rücken zukommen


----------



## Liutsal (13. November 2008)

jo war sehr geil gestern abend  nur unser ts verhalten lässt noch stark zu wünschen übrig 
und das nur die hälfte im ts überhaupt anwesend waren merkt man doch deutlich 
zb bei dem manöver in drachenwacht  bis sie es gecheckt hatten was gemacht werden sollte war die hälfte schon tot 
und dann war der effekt leider verflogen
aber das wird auch noch besser!


----------



## _Janus_ (13. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

muss euch erstmal recht geben, das Lord-Buggen is ein Problem, wobei ich nicht genau sagen kann ob es bewusst ausgenutzt wird. Habe es selber erst einmal gesehen im T3 und da kann ich definitiv sagen dass es ungewollt war. Ich kann natürlich nicht für alle reden, aber ich denke und hoffe das auf beiden Seiten der Fair play gedanke herrscht, und falls es von irgend jemanden wissentlich ausgenutz und der Burgherr runtergepullt wird soll er dass bitte unterlassen. 

Zum anderen Thema, mal ein Gebiet locken sieht es so aus, dass wir dass in den letzten Tagen schon immer probieren es da aber doch das ein oder andere Absprache Problem bei der Zerstörung gibt. Kaum sind die SZ und die Burgen erobert und man will ein Gebiet locken zerstreut sich der KT und man steht nachher nur noch mit 6 Leuten da. Daher mal der *AUFRUF an die ZERSTÖRUNG * Rennt nicht immer alle direkt weg nur weil es keine SZ oder Burgen zu erobern gibt bleibt im Gebit killt Monster macht RvR und lest euch mal den neusten Grab Bag durch damit wir endlich mal ein Gebiet locken! 

Also, sehen uns aufm Schlachtfeld

Jellaig


----------



## Andreas201078 (13. November 2008)

ganz ehrlich!? also das klingt nicht gerade ermutigend, was ich hier so lese... Selbst bei uns auf Nuln gehen die T4 szenarien ab ca. 18:00 - 23:00 auf destro seite nahezu alle 10-15 minuten auf und manchmal sogar instant...

Nuln ist schon ein toter server aber nun frag ich mich langsam, ob hergig oder drakenwald nicht noch beschissener sind... 

so langsam schwindet meine hoffnung, das das mit den transfers besser wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninapuna (13. November 2008)

Das mit den Scenarien ist ein Problem der Spieleranzahl denke ich. 
Die Anzahl der Ordnungsspieler lässt z.Z. nur entweder anständiges RvR oder Scenarien zu. 
Wobei es dann dort aber jeweils richtig zur Sache geht. 
Da aber schon einige Ordnugsgilden und viele Einzelspieler geschrieben haben zu wechseln, 
wird das bald besser werden. Das Spielerverhältniss ist zur Zeit bei ca. 1:2 (Ordnung:Chaos). 
Da die Ordnung uns jetzt schon gut dagegen hält, sehe ich für die Zukunft da echt geile lange 
Kämpfe auf uns zu kommen. 
Man sollte auch bedenken das sehr viele Gelegenheitsspieler erst jetzt langsam in den Bereich von T4 
kommen, also hier steckt auch noch Potenzial drinnen.


----------



## Umpapalumpa (13. November 2008)

_Janus_ schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> muss euch erstmal recht geben, das Lord-Buggen is ein Problem, wobei ich nicht genau sagen kann ob es bewusst ausgenutzt wird. Habe es selber erst einmal gesehen im T3 und da kann ich definitiv sagen dass es ungewollt war. Ich kann natürlich nicht für alle reden, aber ich denke und hoffe das auf beiden Seiten der Fair play gedanke herrscht, und falls es von irgend jemanden wissentlich ausgenutz und der Burgherr runtergepullt wird soll er dass bitte unterlassen.
> 
> ...




Ich erkläre jetzt nicht wie es funktioniert, aber das geht nicht unabsichtlich. Zumindest nicht in 99 von 100 Fällen.




Andreas201078 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nuln ist schon ein toter server aber nun frag ich mich langsam, ob hergig oder drakenwald nicht noch beschissener sind...
> 
> ...




Es sind alle niedrig/niedrig Server, und aus 7 werden 2, also sollten im besten Fall dabei 2 mittel/mittel Server rauskommen, das ist doch das was wohl die meisten wollen, oder?

Und egal was hier geschrieben wird, ich denke GOA ist nicht sooo dumm normale Serverzahlen nicht lesen zu können, Hergig und Drakenwald sind eben die höchsten unter den 7, praktisch die Einäugigen unter den Blinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyterio (13. November 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich!? also das klingt nicht gerade ermutigend, was ich hier so lese... Selbst bei uns auf Nuln gehen die T4 szenarien ab ca. 18:00 - 23:00 auf destro seite nahezu alle 10-15 minuten auf und manchmal sogar instant...




ganz ehrlich!? du solltest besser lesen lernen und vor dem Posten denken. Hier hat bis jetzt jeder geschrieben, dass die Szenarien gut aufgehen zu Primetime  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

you failed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







EDIT:


			
				Ninapuna schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spielerverhältniss ist zur Zeit bei ca. 1:6 (Ordnung:Chaos).


Dann spielst du nicht auf Hergig. Wie viel hier im Thread schon gesagt haben liegt das Verhältnis ca. bei 2:3 für Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreas201078 (13. November 2008)

Lyterio schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich!? du solltest besser lesen lernen und vor dem Posten denken. Hier hat bis jetzt jeder geschrieben, dass die Szenarien gut aufgehen zu Primetime
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja nee ist klar du dummschwätzer... hier wurde geschrieben, das ab 21:00 im T4 nix mehr geht mit szenarien und das wurde bisher nicht dementiert... ka was bei dir primetime ist aber anscheinend nicht 18:00 - 23:00... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreas201078 (13. November 2008)

Umpapalumpa schrieb:


> Ich erkläre jetzt nicht wie es funktioniert, aber das geht nicht unabsichtlich. Zumindest nicht in 99 von 100 Fällen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehe ich ein bisschen anders... um wirklich garantieren zu können, das wenigstens 1 server aus dem pool voll wird, hätten sie NUR 1 zum wechseln anbieten sollen... es nutzt nix, wenn sich die übrig gebliebenen spieler, von den toten servern dann auch noch auf 2 server verteilen...

naja wir werden sehen was es bringt aber eins ist gewiss, die geduld ist bei vielen am ende und das hier ist der letzte strohhalm für viele und sollte der auch nix gross bewirken, werden sie noch mehr kunden verlieren wie ihnen lieb ist...


----------



## Lyterio (13. November 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> ja nee ist klar du dummschwätzer... hier wurde geschrieben, das ab 21:00 im T4 nix mehr geht mit szenarien und das wurde bisher nicht dementiert... ka was bei dir primetime ist aber anscheinend nicht 18:00 - 23:00...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann will ich dich mal "Aufklären" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Danke für die kurzen Einblicke.Hört sich recht vielversprechend an.
> Unsere Burgraids laufen meist auch erst ab 21.00 an,weildann keine Sz mehr aufgehen.


Das ist der einzige Post in dem steht, dass keine Szenarien mehr aufgehen... und tatsächlich...21 Uhr 
Tja nur spricht der gute Mann hier *nicht von Hergig* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit anderen Worten, du hast dir "viel Sorgen" um nichts gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninapuna (13. November 2008)

> Wie viel hier im Thread schon gesagt haben liegt das Verhältnis ca. bei 2:3 für Zerstörung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gestehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab mich bei dem Seitenverhältnis verlesen.

Also zur Berichtigung das Verhältniss ist 1,57:1 (Chaos/Zerstörung)

Quelle Waralytics


----------



## Liutsal (13. November 2008)

ich wollt grad sagen  ich war doch die letzten tage immer bis ca 00.30  in den sz s hier bei uns auf Hergig unterwegs 
und hatte es sogar paar mal das es instand aufging


----------



## Basherine (14. November 2008)

Eine hochrangige Gilde stellt gleichzeitig einen guten Gegner dar. Vielleicht sind hier manche auch auf der Suche nach Herausforderungen und dann könnte die Gilde schon ein Ansporn für so manch Ordnungsgilde sein auch nach Drakenwald zu gehen.

Eine Sache bleibt nämlich Fakt:
Solange ein Verhältnis von 2:3 herrscht hat die Ordnung nur eine Chance, solange die Überzahl weniger geordnet ist. Das wird aber nicht ewigkeiten so bleiben und dann sieht es Zappenduster für sie aus.

Man munkelt auch, dass infolge dessen viele Leute den Kampfeswillen komplett verlieren, wenn der Ausgang einer Schlacht nicht dynamisch genug ist.
Also ihr lieben Leute von Hergig hört auf blind alles zu werben was zwei Beine und nen Namen hat sondern gezielt nach dem was ihr braucht.

Das ist im Moment rein ordnung und zwar solange, bis es in etwa 1:1 steht. 
Ich meine das kommt doch nicht von ungefähr, dass solche sachen passieren a la 10 Ordler werden von 2 Kriegstrupps überrannt.

Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass nicht jeder Lust hat sich abfarmen zu lassen, nur damit man sagen kann man hat die Burg nicht kampflos aufgegeben?
Die schlichtweg BESTE Variante ist es, wenn die PlayerBASE vernachlässigt wird und stattdessen auf das Verhältnis geachtet wird.

Wir für unseren Teil müssen nicht auf dem bevölkersten Server spielen. Lohnt doch nicht, wenn es sowieso bei einem Verhältnis von 1:1.5 bleibt wird es immer lange Wartezeiten für Zerstörungsspieler geben. Nur ausgeglichene Server sind ein garant für kurze Wartezeiten. 
Als großes Bonbon macht es sogar die OpenRvR kämpfe interessant, wenn nämlich beide Seiten über die gleiche Manneskraft verfügen kommt soetwas wie Taktik erst zum tragen.

Hat die Ordnung etwa zu oft den Film 300 gesehen? 50% überlegener Feind = lose über kurz oder lang. Eure guerilla taktiken mögen kurzfristig effektiv und lustig sein, aber was macht ihr, wenn die Zerstörungsspieler dazu lernen und nicht mehr als unorganisierter Haufen rumrennen? Dann werdet ihr euch in den lieben Po beißen und euch wünschen, dass ihr lieber soetwas gesagt hättet:

"Bitte liebe Zerstörungsspieler kommt nicht hierhin, da hier ein Verhältnis von 1:6 herrscht.... Zerstörungsspieler schaffen pro Tag maximal 3 BG's und für uns gibts instantpops" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe die Erkenntnis kommt den vielen Wechselwilligen nicht zu spät. Als Ordnungsspieler ist es eigentlich egal wohin man geht. 
Drakenwald ist für einen Ordnungsspieler die sichere Variante für langzeitigen Spass. Das Verhältnis wird knapp ausgeglichen sein und die Gefahr ist gering, dass man später gefrustet ist, weil man permanent von einer Übermacht überrannt wird.

Um die Sache mal mit Hergig zu verdeutlichen:

Sind wir so frei und sagen:
120 Ordnungsspieler melden sich für Szenarien an. Das bedeutet, dass im Schnitt sich 180 Zerstörungsspieler auch anmelden.

D.h. in etwa 10 BG's gehen auf. Was machen nun die 60 zerstörungsspieler, die keinen invite bekommen haben? Die müssen abwarten, dass sich 5 der 10 bg's schließen um dran zu kommen und das kann dauern.
Das bedeutet nicht, dass ihr 5x15 minuten warten müsst, aber 15-30 Minuten. Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber bei uns haben wir diese Wartezeiten jetzt auch schon.

Unser Verhältnis ist auch 1:1.5 ( Nuln )
Warum sollte man also zu Hergig wechseln, wenn sich die BG-Wartezeiten nur marginal verbessern. Ich mein wenn ich auf ein BG warten muss kann ich mir auch nix davon kaufen, dass 5,10,100 Szenarien gleichzeitig offen sind. 
Bleibt Open-RvR:
Wenn die Ordnung nicht übertrieben skilled ist wird sie die Schlachten immer und immer wieder verlieren, weil mehr Zerstörungsspieler da sind.
Ich finde soetwas langweilig und suche eher die Herausforderung.

Ich möchte euch Hergig nicht schlecht reden ich weiss, dass ihr sicher das Gefühl habt auf beiden Seiten mehr Leute zu brauchen, aber für Zerstörungsspieler seid ihr eher nicht die bessere Wahl auch wenns gemein klingt.

So Far,
Basherine von der bösen großen Gilde die sich nach Drakenwald verzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ihr keine Lust hattet bis hier hin alles zu lesen hier die quintessenz:

Mehr Spieler bedeutet nicht mehr Spass.
Spielerverhältnis muss ausgeglichen sein.


----------



## Pantezza (14. November 2008)

Basherine schrieb:


> Ich finde soetwas langweilig und suche eher die Herausforderung.




genau deswegen wärste als ordnungspsiler auf hergig gut aufgehoben. 

Ich selbst spiele zerstörung, haben uns aber bis egrade eben(seit ca 12 uhr weg) mit einer gut zusammengewürfelten ziemlich gleichstarken ordler truppe gekloppt mal haben die uns gefarmt mal wir sie, leider sind uns jetzt die letzten leuts daovn gelaufen und 3vs8 bringt sich nu nix mehr... also kommt auf hergig und habt fun


ps: nette aktion mit dem entgegenreiten Samjaona- waren indem mom so perplex das ihr gleich vor unsern Kriegslager standet das wir nichma inc scrhein konnten XD


----------



## Samjaona (14. November 2008)

*Nachschlag die Dritte*
_oder wie verhält man sich am besten wenn man sich selbst Sand in die Augen streuen will?_



> Also ihr lieben Leute von Hergig hört auf blind alles zu werben was zwei Beine und nen Namen hat sondern gezielt nach dem was ihr braucht.



Ich sehe hier niemanden der hier für Hergig explizit wirbt, alles was ich bisher hier gelesen habe sind Ansichten und Eindrücke über das RvR-Geschehen auf Hergig. Klar das die Spieler von Nuln und etc. händeringend nach Informationen suchen um für Ihren Servertransfer eine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Im Moment sehe ich nur jemanden namens Basherine der unglücklich ist über den Verlauf dieser Servertransferentwicklung, wenn es denn wirklich so schlimm für Euch aussieht Zuwachs zu bekommen sollte vielleicht auch mal jemand etwas von Drakenwald berichten anstatt mit dem einzigsten Argument was ich bisher hörte, ausgewogene Charakterzahlen auf beiden Seiten, ständig vor der Nase anderer rumzuwedeln.

Wenn Ihr nichts zu erzählen habt ist das zwar bedauerlich, aber daran kann ich oder sonstwer nichts ändern. Wenn Du aber der Ansicht bist das wir hier nur Werbung machen und diese Aussagen hier nur Marketing sind, lade ich Dich persönlich gerne mal zu uns ein um dier mal das RvR-Geschehen, was Hergig ja offensichtlich hat, mal genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen. Ich gehe gerne mit Dir Hand in Hand durch die Kriegsschauplätze und Du kannst mit einem Lvl 1 Char unser Raidmaskottchen mimen, wenn Du dann immernoch meinst wir machen hier nur Werbung muss ich leider annehmen das Du uns nur in die Suppe spucken willst.

Zu dem was wir brauchen
Wir auf Hergig brauchen Ordnungsspieler *und Zerstörungsspieler*, wie man unschwer erkennen kann. Die Qualität der Zerstörung lässt zu wünschen übrig und wie man in diesem Thread auch schon gesehen hat, gibt es einige Destrospieler die gerne mal subjektiv einen Comment hier einwerfen und eher selbstgerecht und oberflächlich urteilen. Warum wir auf Hergig auch dringenst Zerstörungsspieler brauchen wird sich im Laufe dieses Posts noch ergeben, also brav weiterlesen.



> Das ist im Moment rein ordnung und zwar solange, bis es in etwa 1:1 steht.
> Ich meine das kommt doch nicht von ungefähr, dass solche sachen passieren a la 10 Ordler werden von 2 Kriegstrupps überrannt.



Wenn Du mir das mal erklären kannst wo Du das her hast, könnte man das vielleicht ernst nehmen. Ansonsten würde ich diesen Beitrag gerne wie folgt kommentieren (um auch mal einen tragenden Ordnungsraidleiter bei uns auf Hergig zu zitieren):
Bla, Fasel, Sülz



> Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass nicht jeder Lust hat sich abfarmen zu lassen, nur damit man sagen kann man hat die Burg nicht kampflos aufgegeben?
> Die schlichtweg BESTE Variante ist es, wenn die PlayerBASE vernachlässigt wird und stattdessen auf das Verhältnis geachtet wird.



Verstehe ich nicht, kannste das mal näher erklären bitte.



> Wir für unseren Teil müssen nicht auf dem bevölkersten Server spielen. Lohnt doch nicht, wenn es sowieso bei einem Verhältnis von 1:1.5 bleibt wird es immer lange Wartezeiten für Zerstörungsspieler geben. Nur ausgeglichene Server sind ein garant für kurze Wartezeiten.
> Als großes Bonbon macht es sogar die OpenRvR kämpfe interessant, wenn nämlich beide Seiten über die gleiche Manneskraft verfügen kommt soetwas wie Taktik erst zum tragen.



Wenn Du von Manneskraft ausgehst hast du wohl recht, aber Manneskraft wie ich das hier interpretiere ist nicht messbar in Charakter oder Accountzahlen.

Nach einem netten mehrstündigen Dialog zwischen mir und einigen Zerstörungsspielern auf dem Ally TS von World Eater, Orly und Dark Age hat sich folgendes ergeben. Die Probleme auf der Destroseite sind die Ungereimtheiten und die Qualität der Spieler. Und wenn ich da an Manneskraft denke, würde ich die vielen jüngeren Spieler auf der Destroseite, was sich ja in diesem Gespräch mit der DestroAllianz auch bestätigte, nicht als vollwertige oder gleichdotierte Spieler betrachten wie die meisten auf der Ordnungsseite. Insofern ist das Verhältnis nicht 2:3 und diese jungen Leute werden nicht über Nacht 5 Jahre älter, weisen auch nicht schlagartig irgendwann eine grössere sozale oder spielerische Kompetenz auf. Zudem sagen die Charakterzahlen nicht viel über die Aktivität dieser aus, aber der Renownwert tut das schon. Wenn dann die Zerstörung deutlich höhere Gildenränge hätte als wir, würde das bedeuten das die Zerstörung aus Ermangelung an BG/RvR Möglichkeiten grinded, questet oder PQ's farmt, was sich leider nicht in den Gildenrängen wiederspiegelt. Somit scheint ein Aktivitätsgleichgewicht nicht gegeben zu sein.



> Hat die Ordnung etwa zu oft den Film 300 gesehen? 50% überlegener Feind = lose über kurz oder lang. Eure guerilla taktiken mögen kurzfristig effektiv und lustig sein, aber was macht ihr, wenn die Zerstörungsspieler dazu lernen und nicht mehr als unorganisierter Haufen rumrennen? Dann werdet ihr euch in den lieben Po beißen und euch wünschen, dass ihr lieber soetwas gesagt hättet:
> 
> "Bitte liebe Zerstörungsspieler kommt nicht hierhin, da hier ein Verhältnis von 1:6 herrscht.... Zerstörungsspieler schaffen pro Tag maximal 3 BG's und für uns gibts instantpops"
> 
> ...



Lieber Basherine,
da hast Dir doch jetzt selbst in den Arsch gebissen als Dir aufgefallen ist wie kindlich Du Dich hier äusserst. Mag ja sein das in diesem Absatz eine Intention von Dir angestrebt wurde (ich erklärs nochmal für Dich, weil ich annehme das Du doch etwas jünger bist: Intention bedeutet in der Literatur soviel wie Aussageabsicht), aber von großer sozialer Kompetenz zeugt das nicht wenn man versucht eine Haltung über Vergleiche mit Kinofilmen ins Lächerliche zu ziehen um damit stimmen für sich zu gewinnen. Es könnte aber auch bedeuten das Du damit zum Ausdruck bringen willst das Du einfach unzufrieden bist, das kannst Du aber doch auch wie andere Erwachsene Menschen direkt und unmissverständlich mitteilen.

Aber im Prinzip kann mir das ja egal sein, schliesslich hast Dich jetzt geoutet und sollte dann auch für uns sprechen wenn die reiferen zu Hergig gehen und die jungen wilden nach Drakenwald.

Aber um dennoch auf die relevanten Teile in diesem Absatz einzugehen, möchte ich mich natürlich dazu äussern und etwas Klarheit schaffen.

Natürlich sollte zwischen den Kräften ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis stehen, wenn möglich sogar noch zwischen den Accountzahlen. Freilich sollten beide Server einen Teil der Wechsler abbekommen. Aber was nicht passieren sollte das sich auf Hergig an dem ängstlichen Verhalten der Zerstörung nichts ändert. Wie das in diesem Thread schon mehrfach erläutert wurde sind die Destros einfach nicht so fit und ziehen sich selbst in großer Überzahl in die Keeps zurück, wenn dann nur Ordnungsgilden nach Hergig kommen werden die Destros auch nicht mehr dazu kommen sich der Ordnung würdevoll entgegen zu stellen. Ich werde das nochmal an einem Beispiele erläutern indem ich auf Pantezzas Beitrag zur gestrigen Late-Night-Action eingehe.

Zu den BG's,
die Szenarien sind in WAR nur Beiwerk und eigentlich ein Instrument um Brücken zwischen No-RvR und Good-RvR zu schlagen, im Prinzip interessiert sich kein Arsch dafür. In WAR geht es um RvR, die Szenarien erlauben nicht den Spielraum für taktische Raffinesen den man im offenen RvR hat. Das die Zerstörung mehr Probleme hat in Szenarien reinzukommen halte ich im Moment noch für eine These, welche zwar recht wahrscheinlich zutreffen kann aber auch noch nicht bestätigt wurde. Dafür müsste man verlässliche Aussagen über die Zustände auf beiden Seiten haben, was ich persönlich aber als noch nicht gegeben sehe.

Das Du dann nochmal den Irrtum von Ninapuna alias Azrael dir zu nutze machst Dich ins Rechte Licht zu rücken unterstreicht die Unglaubwürdigkeit in Deinen wahren Absichten. Klar kann das der Zerstörung recht sein wenn mehr Ordnungspieler kommen, dann können die weiterhin im Keep sitzen bleiben und darauf hoffen das wir Ihnen die RP's an die Haustür bringen, obwohl Sie trotz der Überzahl genausogut im gleichen Gebiet unser Keep holen könnten.



> Ich hoffe die Erkenntnis kommt den vielen Wechselwilligen nicht zu spät. Als Ordnungsspieler ist es eigentlich egal wohin man geht.
> Drakenwald ist für einen Ordnungsspieler die sichere Variante für langzeitigen Spass. Das Verhältnis wird knapp ausgeglichen sein und die Gefahr ist gering, dass man später gefrustet ist, weil man permanent von einer Übermacht überrannt wird.



Ich finde auch das sich die Leute gut überlegen sollen auf welchen Server sie gehen wollen und mir persönlich wäre es am liebsten wenn die Kompetenten nach Hergig gehen und die Freizeitzocker nach Drakenwald, aber das kann ich mir nicht aussuchen. Für Hergig sind auf beiden Seiten gute Spieler notwendig, allerdings auf der Zerstörungsseite mehr als auf der Ordnungsseite.

*Fazit*
Also wer RvR sucht sollte nach Hergig gehen, vor allem die Zerstörungsspieler, weil da einiges im Argen liegt. Wer von der Zerstörung lieber PQ's grinded oder in den BG's rumlungern will sollte nach Drakenwald gehen. Aufmerksame Leser werden feststellen das in den Beiträgen in diesem Thread die Zerstörung Probleme hat die Leute im offenen RvR zu halten. Das würde auch erklären warum die Ordnung wenn sie in allen T4 Gebieten alles unter Kontrolle hat dennoch nicht die notwendigen Victory Points zusammekriegt um eine deutliche Mehrheit herbeizuführen.

Für die Ordnung sollte das heissen, wenn Ihr Anspruch, Qualität und Erfahrung im RvR sucht, kommt nach Hergig. Wenn es Euch egal ist, ist es uns auch egal.



> Ich möchte euch Hergig nicht schlecht reden ich weiss, dass ihr sicher das Gefühl habt auf beiden Seiten mehr Leute zu brauchen, aber für Zerstörungsspieler seid ihr eher nicht die bessere Wahl auch wenns gemein klingt.



Das ist nicht gemein, das ist einfach selbstgerecht und Augenwischerei. Kann mir aber recht sein, sollen die Kiddies die sich davon leiten lassen zu Euch kommen und die mit Potenzial zu uns auf Hergig.



> Wenn ihr keine Lust hattet bis hier hin alles zu lesen hier die quintessenz:
> 
> Mehr Spieler bedeutet nicht mehr Spass.
> Spielerverhältnis muss ausgeglichen sein.



Das ist richtig, mehr Spieler bedeutet nicht mehr Spass.
Spielerqualität und Aktivität sollten ausgeglichen sein.
Meine Meinung

*Zu Pantezzas Beitrag*
Freut mich das sich das so ergeben hat und es einigermassen ausgewogen war. Ihr habt alles gegeben und wir haben alles gegeben, aber um genau zu sein war es noch ein bisschen so wie das schon geschildert wurde. Ihr habt gedefft und wir haben angegriffen, trotz gleichvieler Spielerzahlen (Ordnung 8: Zerstörung 9). Das wir dann am letzten Keep gescheitert sind lag daran das einer unserer Heiler einen Linkdead beim Burgherren hatte. Ihr habt aber immerwieder den Kampf gesucht und es war relativ ausgewogen, wenn Ihr unser Keep angreifen wolltet hatte sich das in der Regel schon bei den ersten Versuchem als wir euch auf offenem Feld abgefangen haben.

Bei dem letzten Gefecht ist uns aufgefallen das der eine Schamane lieber das Weite gesucht hat, anstatt die 3 Melees vorne zu heilen, das sind natürlich Situationen bei denen ich ebenfalls als Melee keine Lust mehr hätte und Respekt an den Einsatz trotz solcher Umstände.

Ich weiss nicht wer das genau war, aber da der Appell an Denjenigen, musst Dir doch mal ein paar Gedanken darüber machen wie Du Deine Rolle siehst in einer Gruppe, besonder wenn Du Dir auch mal paar Lorberen verdienen willst im offenen RvR .



> ps: nette aktion mit dem entgegenreiten Samjaona- waren indem mom so perplex das ihr gleich vor unsern Kriegslager standet das wir nichma inc scrhein konnten XD



Da musst Du Dich nicht bei mir bedanken, ich habe zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Raidleitung gemacht, das war unser transatlantischer Quotenelf Asana, welcher nicht mit seinen üblichen 120% dabei war weil die Raidbeatbox Faloas gefehlt hat (unglaublich der Typ).

Samjaona
Societatis et Aeternitas, Pax Imperia


----------



## Ninapuna (14. November 2008)

Samjaona hat unser Problem richtig angesprochen.
Wir haben zwar noch eine größere Masse an Spielern auf der Zerstörungsseite als wie die Ordnung, doch leider lässt das verhalten 
in RvR Raids oder Scenarien doch sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Mann merkt sehr wohl den Altersunterschied zwischen beiden Seiten und auch das viele alte DAoC´er und alte PvP Hasen
sich zur Ordnung geschlagen haben. 
Gegen das Alter kann man nichts machen, die fehlende Erfahrung einiger Spieler wird sich hoffentlich in der nächsten Zeit selber erledigen.
Man kann nur dazu lernen und sich verbessern. 
Wie gesagt für die Zerstörungsseite kann ich nur sagen wir versuchen uns zu bessern, alles was auch hier geschrieben wird wird auch ausgiebig InGame 
diskutiert.


----------



## Umpapalumpa (14. November 2008)

Basherine schrieb:


> ...
> 
> viel Text
> 
> ...



Wenn man alle 7 Server auf einen Server zusammen fassen würde, wäre das Verhältnis immer noch annähernd 1:1,4.
Das aufgeteilt auf 2 Server wäre...na? immer noch 1:1,4

Wenn wir nur Werbung für Ordnung machen würden würde das wozu führen?
Zu einem schlechteren Verhältnis als 1:1,4 auf Drakenwald...

Also was für einen tieferen Sinn hat Dein Post? 
Überlegenheit durch Masse auf Destroseite auf Drakenwald? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Drastic* 
Societatis et Aeternitas
Ordung/Hergig


----------



## Umpapalumpa (14. November 2008)

Samjaona schrieb:


> ...
> 
> die Raidbeatbox Faloas gefehlt hat (unglaublich der Typ).
> 
> ...




Allein Faloas ist Grund genug um auf Hergig zu wechseln als Ordler, noch nie so geile Musikbegleitung beim Reiten im Raid gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Drastic* 
Societatis et Aeternitas
Ordung/Hergig


----------



## Batzenbaer (14. November 2008)

Ja das mit 21:00 bezog sich auf meinen Server Wissensburg.
Da ging gestern sogar nach 19:00 nix mehr auf.
Tja mit 15 Leuten im T4 kann man endweder nur raiden oder BGs.
Seit 1.04b wird Burgen holen bevorzugt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Verhältnis 1:1,5
Hab extra auf Ordnungseite begonnen,weil feststand das Destrosseite mehr werden weil aktraktivere Chars.
Viel Feind,Viel Ehr.
Und Masse ist nicht gleich Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basherine (14. November 2008)

Ich formuliere es mal in einem unkohärentem Post, damit es etwas fixer geht:

1) Bin ich nicht im geringsten enttäuscht darüber wie die Servertransferperiode läuft, da sie
   - noch nichtmal angefangen hat
   - wir danach ein besseres Spielerlebnis haben selbst wenn niemand außer uns nach Drakenwald wechselt.

2) Bezog sich meine Aussage, dass Hergig alles wirbt, was zwei Beine hat nicht nur auf diesen Thread. Schau dir z.B. mal das OnlineWelten Forum an.

3) Ist der ganze Thread hier auch voll von Zerstörungsspielern, die selber sagen, dass sie in einer krassen Überzahl sind und ich frage nochmal:
    - Denkt ihr die Spieler verbleiben ewig auf ihrem jetzigen Spielniveau?
    - Denkt ihr die Zerstörungsseite wird immer unorganisiert bleiben?
    - Was macht ihr, wenn das können beider Seiten sich angleicht und ihr dann noch immer 50% mehr seid?
    - Ganz davon ab sehe ich im Alter eines Spielers kein handicap. Jüngere Spieler stehen älteren in nichts nach.
    - Nur weil die Zerstörungsseite jetzt schlecht ist heißt es nicht, dass sie das morgen auch noch ist.

4) Das sich niemand für Szenarien interessiert und dort keine taktischen Raffinessen möglich sind ist dein ernst? Natürlich jeder der WAR spielt möchte den fetten 100vs100 sehen. Ignorant ist für jemanden dieser Ansicht noch eine romantische beschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder hat so seine Ansichten was gutes PvP ist oder nicht. Ich für meinen Teil finde 100 vs 150 z.b. nicht lustig. Mal abgesehen von den rucklern und den lags wird der persönliche Skill bei soetwas völlig in den Hintergrund gedrängt. Es geht sogar soweit, dass ganze Klassen einfach nutzlos sind.

Gutes PvP ist für mich, wenn beide Seiten die gleichen Voraussetzungen haben. Das fängt beim LvL an geht über das Group template und hört bei den taktischen Möglichkeiten auf. Klar haben 12 Leute weniger Möglichkeiten als 100, aber immernoch genug und sie sind von Bedeutung.

Bezüglich der BG-Wartezeiten:
Eine Aussage verliert btw nicht an Aussagekraft, nur weil sie als These denunziert wird. Du weisst wie das BG-System funktioniert, also widerlege diese These sofern ich mich irre.


Umpapalumpa:
Ich hoffe du löst dich vo
n deiner idealistischen Idee, dass alle Spieler auf einen Server gehen und lese meinen Post am besten nochmal. Der Sinn ist nicht zu übersehen.

Dabei belasse ich es mal, da Hergigspieler offensichtlich die besseren Stochastiker und Hellseher sind.

So Far


----------



## Dab0 (14. November 2008)

Basherine schrieb:


> Dabei belasse ich es mal, da Hergigspieler offensichtlich die besseren Stochastiker und Hellseher sind.
> 
> So Far



ohman wenn ich sowas lesen muss ohne dumme sprüche, verdeckte anspielungen und solch mist kannst du net oder?
was ich hier lese sind nur beschreibungen wies auf Hergig läuft damitsich Wechselwillige ein Bild machen können und wissen was sie erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber lassen wir das jedes Thema muss seinen Troll ham

yust my 2 cent

Dab0 aka dis die immer noch auf lvl36 rumhängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (14. November 2008)

Ich kann leider nur bestätigen was hier gesagt wurde. Wenn schon einfache Verhältnisse wie Szenarien, wo es nicht wirklich viel Spielraum gibt in Sachen Taktik, nicht begriffen werden auf Destro-Seite...

Wie soll es dann im OpenRvR klappen ? 

Und Gnade einem Gott wenn man wagt Anweisungen zu geben oder mal darauf hinweist wodrum es sich im Szenario dreht, Oh Hilfe, die flames die dann kommen sind unterste Schublade


----------



## Pantezza (14. November 2008)

Samjaona schrieb:


> Freut mich das sich das so ergeben hat und es einigermassen ausgewogen war. Ihr habt alles gegeben und wir haben alles gegeben, aber um genau zu sein war es noch ein bisschen so wie das schon geschildert wurde. Ihr habt gedefft und wir haben angegriffen, trotz gleichvieler Spielerzahlen (Ordnung 8: Zerstörung 9). Das wir dann am letzten Keep gescheitert sind lag daran das einer unserer Heiler einen Linkdead beim Burgherren hatte.




naja beim keep wart ihr auch noch deutlich in überzahl da waren wir 7:11 oder so

nichtsdestotrotz,

das prob mit dem schami naja, mir kommts zeitenweise so vor als ob sich manche gar nicht bewusst wären wie se spielen sollten, speziell in den BG´s

und zum ausprobieren fehlt den meisten irgendwie der mut oder sie haben angst dasse zuviel rp zu verschenken, was im endeffeckt ja blödsinn is weil man ja so oder so whiped wen man nichd as ganzte potenzial ausschöpft.

mal davon abgesehn es gibt viele relative führerfiguren die anweisungen geben, und manche dann eben tortzdem ihren schmarn machen leider gottes


aber man merkt auf jedefnall bei uns das zumindest nachts(speziell als 3 schichtarbeiter wichtig XD) nu bissi mehr aktiv werden das da der transfer schon greift

auf weiteres schnetzeln im RVR

Ps ich hasse dein absorb Sam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharvor (14. November 2008)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen kommt nach Hergig, jeder der nach Hergig kommt kann sich bei Grimarf ein Begrüßungsgeschenk von 10 G abholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (14. November 2008)

Also wie ich das mitbekommen habe sind auf Hergig auf Seite der Zerstörung fast immer die selben an den Burgen anzutreffen. Wir sind sogar so nett und versuchen der Ordnung noch morgens um 3 Uhr bisschen Arbeit zu verschaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyterio (14. November 2008)

Basherine schrieb:


> 2) Bezog sich meine Aussage, dass Hergig alles wirbt, was zwei Beine hat nicht nur auf diesen Thread. Schau dir z.B. mal das OnlineWelten Forum an.



Überließt du absichtlich einige Posts von "Drakenwald"-Werbern? Denn sonst müsstest du gemerkt haben, dass beide Seiten gleich viel werben. Der einzige Unterschied scheint darin zu bestehen, dass manche sich über die Werbung der Hergig-Spieler beschweren. Scheinen tatsächlich manche zu meinen, es dürfe nur "Werbung" für Drakenwald gemacht werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Basherine schrieb:


> Dabei belasse ich es mal, da Hergigspieler offensichtlich die besseren Stochastiker und Hellseher sind.



Deine Posts bestehen auch zur hälfte aus *Vermutungen *und Situationen die *wahrscheinlich *eintreten *könnten*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schnell und wie stark sich die Zerstörung auf Hergig noch verbessern kann...alles ebenfalls Vermutungen oder bist du etwa ein Hellseher?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also schließ bitte nicht von dir auf andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			
				Kharvor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dazu nur sagen kommt nach Hergig, jeder der nach Hergig kommt kann sich bei Grimarf ein Begrüßungsgeschenk von 10 G abholen :wink:


Da wird sich Grimarf aber freuen wenn er das erfährt ^^


----------



## Umpapalumpa (14. November 2008)

Basherine schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Umpapalumpa:
> Ich hoffe du löst dich vo
> ...




Ehm, hier kommen Deine Kernaussagen:




Basherine schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn wir auf Hergig ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis bekommen sollten, wie denkst Du sieht es dann auf Drakenwald aus? Ordung/Destro  1:1,8

Nur mal kurz falls in Mathematik was verloren gegangen sein sollte:

Gesammtverhältniss aller 7 Server (schön simpel damits auch verstanden wird) 1000:1400

Hergig bekommt ein 1:1 Verhältniss davon ab 500:500
Dann bleibt für Drakenwald 500:900, 1:1,8

Dein ganzer Post macht keinen Sinn, wenn Hergig sich darum kümmert ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zu suchen und Du für Destro auf Drakenwald wirbst.

Da helfen auch keine Termini. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basherine (14. November 2008)

Nein dieser Drakenwald Typ ist mir auch aufgefallen, der wirklich unter jedem Wechselthread seinen Post geworfen hat, aber nur dieser eine ist mir aufgefallen.

Das man mit der Zeit besser wird ist schlicht ein Dogma.
Zuerst man selbst, dann das Teamplay.


Kurz zur Stochastik:
Es ist viel wahrscheinlicher, dass Hergig am ende der Periode immernoch ein 2:3 Verhältnis hat, weil das jetzt auch schon dem groben Schnitt aller Server entspricht.

So und jetzt versucht mal eine der folgenden Aussagen zu widerlegen:

[Unausgeglichenes Serververhältnis]
Szenarien(Primetime):
(i)Die kleinere Seite hat extrem kurze Wartezeiten.
(ii)Die größere Seite hat im Schnitt 15 minuten Wartezeit. (Abseits der Primetime kann das noch viel mehr werden )

Open-RvR
(i)Die kleinere Seite hat kaum Chancen, sobald ihre Gegner sich taktisch und spielerisch auf dem selben Niveau befinden.
(ii)Die größere Seite hat auch dann gute Chancen, wenn ihr taktisches und spielerisches Vermögen geringer ist als das der kleineren Fraktion.

[Ausgeglichenes Verhältnis]
Szenarien:
(i)Die Wartezeiten sind kurz für beide Seiten

Open RvR:
(i) Die Seite mit dem höheren taktischen und spielerischem Vermögen wird auch einen großteil der Schlachten für sich entscheiden können.



Diese 6 Thesen decken die zentralen Fragen des Serverwechsels:

Was wird aus dem Open RvR?
-Wird es fair/herausfordernd?

Wielange muss ich auf ein BG warten?

Ihr schimpft mich Kiddie - ok von mir aus - dann solltet ihr ja problemlos in der Lage sein die Thesen eines Kiddies zu zerfetzen.

Es hört sich hier im Forum btw ziemlich schlimm mit der Zerstörungsseite auf Hergig an, aber es hört sich auch bekannt an. Solche Sachen hört man auf unserem Server auch oft und trotzdem gibt es möglichkeiten das zu bereinigen ohne nach mehr Zerstörungsspielern zu greifen.

Macht erstmal aus dem was ihr da habt etwas. Strukturiert das durch, redet miteinander, nur weil andere Mitspieler jung sind heißt das nicht, dass man es nicht kann.

An die ganz schlauen hier, die nichtmal begreifen, dass ich nur wechsler mit falschen hoffnungen zur besinnung bringen will:

Je mehr Spieler vom Gesamtpool zu Hergig wechseln desto besser für mich, da es mir mein ausgewogenes Verhältnis immer wahrscheinlicher macht.

Sodele das ist dann aber auch mein letzter Post hab ja nun meinen Standpunkt mehr als deutlich gemacht und das reicht mir.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja IG wenn Mythic sich für serverübergreifende-BG's entscheidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: An den Poster über mir:

Ja die Statistiken die dem ganzen zugrunde liegen geben nicht viel her. Um das perfekt berechnen zu können müsste man nutzbare statistiken bekommen die auch aktuell und vollständig sind.

Zum einen macht es wenig sinn mit den kompletten zahlen zu rechnen, da viele sowieso auf der Strecke bleiben werden, da sie überhaupt nicht wechseln, einfach aufhören usw.

Von Drakenwald hab ich gesagt bekommen, dass dort ein geschätztes 1.2:1 für die Ordnung vorherrscht. Manche blieben aber auch bei 1:1 und da Drakenwald nicht genug Spieler hat würde ein fairer tausch tatsächlich dazu führen ( laut unsiniger statistik ), dass am ende Hergig mit 1.4 dasteht und drakenwald mit 1.35.

Trotzdem wäre es gut jetzt schon auf ausgeglichen hinzuarbeiten, da die Transferperioden nicht nur nach einer Runde beendet sind. Man wird ja auch vond en Hohen servern zu denen wechseln können und vielleicht kann man da noch paar ordler abstauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liutsal (14. November 2008)

also 15 mins wartezeit hatte ich als zerstörungsspieler schon lange nicht mehr im t4 zur primezeit 
das geht beduetend schneller hatte auch schon öfters instand 

dann open rvr  
je größer die spieler anzahl umso schwieriger die kommunikation selbst wenn die spieler ansich verständnis für die situation entwickeln 
ist die kommunikation doch sehr erschwert  was den vorteil der zahlen doch erheblich abschwächt 
da kann man so gut werden wie man will 

achsoo und dazu das dir nur einer aufgefallen ist der werbung für drakenwald in anderen threads gemacht hat 
denk mal drüber nach  woran das evtl liegen könnte??

ps ich sag mal soviel auch ich habe 4 twinks auf drakenwald weil wir mal mit unserer gilde ordnung austesten wollten 
sind dann aber auf averland gewechselt


----------



## Thip (14. November 2008)

Also ich bin auf Hergig sehr zufrieden.
- Es wird sehr viel PvP/RvR gemacht egal ob es gut aus geht oder schlecht, jeder macht weiter und wirft nicht sofort die Flinte ins Korn.
- Der Zusammenhalt und die Disziplin ist sehr gut ( zumindest auf der Order Seite bei den Destros weiss ich es nicht).
- Und das wichtigste ist, falls man auch noch nicht so viel Erfahrungen hat bzw. Fragen zu irgent einem Thema wird man nicht sofort zugeflamet was man denn  für ein Noob sei oder sonstiges.
Alles in allem find ich das Spielen auf unserem Server gut! Natürlich könnte mehr los sein aber das kann/wird sich ja in nächster Zeit ändern.
Ich will jetzt auch keinen unbedingt Überreden nach Hergig zu kommen, weil mir das eigentlich egal ist und ja jeder selber Wissen muss was er will, aber auf unserem Server ist jeden Tag irgentwas los. Also im T4 gibt es keinen Tag an dem man ewig rumsteht und nicht weiss was man machen soll, außer wenn man keine Lust auf etwas hat, aber den Leuten kann man dann auch nicht helfen.

MfG Thip;Elysion


----------



## Samjaona (14. November 2008)

*Haben Sie Sand im Auge?*



Basherine schrieb:


> 1) Bin ich nicht im geringsten enttäuscht darüber wie die Servertransferperiode läuft, da sie nocht nicht begonnen hat.



Das sehe ich schon so das Du mit der Diskussion über den Servertransfer unzufrieden bist, was sich auch in der Art und Weise wie Du für Deine Sache wirbst wiederspiegelt. Das hast Du ja auch selbst gesagt, worüber ich auch sehr dankbar bin:



> 2) Bezog sich meine Aussage, dass Hergig alles wirbt, was zwei Beine hat nicht nur auf diesen Thread. Schau dir z.B. mal das OnlineWelten Forum an.





> 3) Ist der ganze Thread hier auch voll von Zerstörungsspielern, die selber sagen, dass sie in einer krassen Überzahl sind und ich frage nochmal:



Auf alle diese Punkte bin ich und auch die Anderen eingegangen nur Du musstest natürlich nur die für Dich raussuchen die Dir bei deiner Argumentation helfen, wenn man es denn Argumentation nennen kann.

_- Denkt ihr die Spieler verbleiben ewig auf ihrem jetzigen Spielniveau?_
diesbezüglich wurde sich in diesem Thread schon ausgelassen, wieso meinst Du jetzt nochmal hier Deine Nase in den Himmel heben zu müssen.

_- Denkt ihr die Zerstörungsseite wird immer unorganisiert bleiben?_
Das gleiche in Grün, wurde auch schon angesprochen.

_- Was macht ihr, wenn das können beider Seiten sich angleicht und ihr dann noch immer 50% mehr seid?_
Was machen Wir wenn Du weiter hier Beiträge verfasst, die Inhalte aus dem Konsenz reisst und eigentlich nur die Diskussion unübersichtlicher machst? Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wäre. Ich habe ja auch mal beschrieben wie es aussieht wenn keine Zerstörungsspieler mehr nach Hergig kommen, brauch ich jetzt nicht weiter kommentieren.

_- Ganz davon ab sehe ich im Alter eines Spielers kein handicap. Jüngere Spieler stehen älteren in nichts nach._
Das jüngere Spieler in Bezug auf die Spielmechanik Reiferen gegenüber benachteiligt sind glaube ich auch nicht, aber ich weiss aus Erfahrung das jüngere Spieler eher dazu tendieren das Handtuch zu werfen wenn es nicht so läuft wie es Ihnen gefällt. Ich weiss auch das jüngere Spieler eher zum Flamen tendieren als zu einer konstruktiven Diskussion und ich weiss das jüngere Spieler aus einem kindlischem Narzismus heraus auch dazu neigen sich selbst wichtiger zu nehmen als das Gemeinwohl. Das sind für mich alles Faktoren die ein Arbeiten mit jüngeren Spielern schwieriger macht, was nicht immer sein muss aber die Risiken sind bei reiferen Spielern doch deutlich geringer.

_- Nur weil die Zerstörungsseite jetzt schlecht ist heißt es nicht, dass sie das morgen auch noch ist._
Die Zerstörung ist nicht schlecht, sie hat einfach ein paar Probleme mehr. Wenn Du auch mal über Deinen eigenen Schatten springst, würdest Du bemerken das dieses Thema doch am meisten hier diskutiert wurde. Weiss nicht warum Du das nochmal extra erwähnen willst, vielleicht geht es hier ja um Dich und nicht um die Diskussion. Aber wenn Du hier in Zukunft weitere TOC's reinschreiben willst dann schreib doch bitte alles rein, nicht nur die Sachen die Dir in den Kram passen.



> 4) Das sich niemand für Szenarien interessiert und dort keine taktischen Raffinessen möglich sind ist dein ernst? Natürlich jeder der WAR spielt möchte den fetten 100vs100 sehen. Ignorant ist für jemanden dieser Ansicht noch eine romantische beschreibung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist es Dein ernst Dich mal wieder auf Sachen zu beruhen die Niemand gesagt hat? wäre ja nicht das erstemal. 


Samjaona schrieb:


> die Szenarien erlauben nicht den Spielraum für taktische Raffinesen *den man im offenen RvR hat*


Wenn Du WAR spielst um von Morgends bis Abends in Szenarien rumzuhängen bist Du eindeutig im falschen Spiel. Diese BG's gibt es auch in anderen MMOG's und sind nicht Kern des Spiels, was WAR aber einzigartig macht ist das RvR. Wenn Du dann auch noch meinst mir Sachen in den Mund legen zu müssen die ich nicht geschrieben habe,  weiss ich nicht was andere davon halten. Schliesslich dachte ich Du willst hier für Dein Anliegen gute Welle machen, weiss nicht ob das geht in dem Du weiter unkoheränte Posts verfasst.



> Jeder hat so seine Ansichten was gutes PvP ist oder nicht. Ich für meinen Teil finde 100 vs 150 z.b. nicht lustig. Mal abgesehen von den rucklern und den lags wird der persönliche Skill bei soetwas völlig in den Hintergrund gedrängt. Es geht sogar soweit, dass ganze Klassen einfach nutzlos sind.



Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen, wenn BG's so wichtig für Dich sind, bist Du *eindeutig* im falschen Spiel.



> Bezüglich der BG-Wartezeiten:
> Eine Aussage verliert btw nicht an Aussagekraft, nur weil sie als These denunziert wird. Du weisst wie das BG-System funktioniert, also widerlege diese These sofern ich mich irre.



Erst mal irrst Du Dich, weil Du nicht aufmerksam liest, ich habe nicht gesagt das es nicht stimmt, aber es ist nicht beweisbar, weil keine zuverlässigen Aussagen über den Zustand auf beiden Seiten getroffen werden können. Aber ich meine Du kannst mir auch weiter unterstellen das ich Aussagen mit Thesen denunziere, würde mich mal interessieren wie Du widerlegen kannst das Du Inhalte aus dem Konsenz reisst um Deiner doch so selbstgefälligen Art gerecht zu werden?.



> Umpapalumpa:
> Ich hoffe du löst dich vo
> n deiner idealistischen Idee, dass alle Spieler auf einen Server gehen und lese meinen Post am besten nochmal. Der Sinn ist nicht zu übersehen.



Sehe nirgends das Umpapalumpa das gesagt hat, aber was ich sehe das Du Dir alles zurecht rückst wie Du das gerne hättest. Wenn Du in der Mittagspause keine Zeit hast um aufmerksam zu lesen, dann schreib auch bitte nichts. Weil von Posts in denen nichts neues drin steht und nur Sachen verdreht werden hat keiner was von, es sei denn das pusht dein Ego, dann bist Du aber der einzige der davon was hat. Derjenige der hier nicht richtig lesen kann bist vornehmlich Du.



> Dabei belasse ich es mal, da Hergigspieler offensichtlich die besseren Stochastiker und Hellseher sind.


Das kannst Du tun.

*Zum Abschlus*
Eigentlich tut mir das Leid das jetzt hier wieder paar Posts mehr drin stehen die nicht zur Diskussion beitragen. Ich für meinen Teil kann aus meinem Post nur sagen das das einzige was hier an Neuem und Wertvollen drinsteht ist der Zusammenhang mit Spielqualität und jungen Spielern. Der Rest des Posts musste wieder dafür herhalten um einige Sachen richtig zu stellen, welche Basherine verdreht und unnötig zu seinen Gunsten aufbläht.

*Persönlich an Basherine*
Ich verstehe ja das Du Deine Meinung kund tun willst und Du das Argument vertrittst das eine Balance auf beiden Seiten dem Spiel zu gute kommt, das tuen aber alle. Dennoch schreib doch bitte in die Foren relevante Sachen, wenn Du Inhalte verdrehst wirkt das einfach nur verzweifelt und im schlimmsten Fall unintelligent. Damit tust Du Dir, den Leuten auf Hergig, Drakenwald und allen die sich vom Thema Servertransfer angesprochen fühlen keinen Gefallen.

Samjaona
Societatis et Aeternitas, Pax Imperia


----------



## Samjaona (15. November 2008)

*Man gebe mir eine Laterne und ich zeige Euch den Weg.*

Ich wollte mal einen Vergleich ziehen zu der Aktivität zwischen Hergig und Drakenwald. Die meisten Leute interessiert es wo denn die meiste Action ist, Spielerzahlen hin oder her, Spass machts nur wenn die Spieler auch tatsächlich am Geschehen teilnehmen. Als Richtwert für Action kann man da ohne Probleme den Renown Wert heranziehen, schliesslich gibt dieser den erwirtschafteten Ruf im RvR wieder. Mehr Fights gleich mehr Ruf.

Damit dort auch ein Vergleich gezogen werden kann, habe ich mir mal ein paar Werte auf den 2 Servern angeschaut und die Renownwerte zu Rate gezogen, weil eine Gesamtangabe über die Renownwerte Serverweit nicht möglich ist, da hier wohl die Statistiken von wardb.com und buffed.de nicht gerne gesehen werden.

Die Ruf Besten
Jadefee mit *368290* Ruf auf Drakenwald
Katara mit *844846* Ruf auf Hergig

Die meisten getöten Spieler
Aiviona mit *2148* Tötungen auf Drakenwald
Kharvor mit *5111* Tötungen auf Hergig

Die meisten gewonnenen Szenarien
Amenses mit *208* Siegen auf Drakenwald
Alandriel mit *422* Siegen auf Hergig

_Quelle, war-europe.com_

Desweiteren habe ich mir die Gilden auf Drakenwald und auf Hergig angesehen und siehe da, die Unterschiede fallen ähnlich aus.

Die Beste Gilde auf Drakenwald hat knapp 11 Millionen Renown, dann folgen 2 weitere Gilden abgestuft mit ca. 7.5 mio, 5mio und dann kommt der Rest zwischen 4-1 Millionen und dann die halt unter eine Millionen.

Die Beste Gilde auf Hergig hat ca. 26 Millionen Renown, dann folgen 2 mit 11 und 10 Millionen, dann kommen wieder 11 Gilden zwischen 9 und 5 Millionen, einige mit 4-1 Millionen und der übliche Rest unter 1 Millionen.

Wir machen in unser Allianz einen wöchentlichen Abgleich der Renownwerte der eigenen Gilden, wenn verwundert es, die Werte stimmen mit denen von wardb.com und buffed.de überein.

_Quelle, wardb.com_

Jeder muss selbst wissen wie er mit diesen Zahlen umgehen soll. Was ich aber damit erreichen will ist das einige mal aufhören mit der Augenwischerei.

Wenn man diesen Zahlen denn glauben schenken kann, sollte einem klar sein das das offene RvR auf Drakenwald im Vergleich zu Hergig, nicht ganz so rosig ausschaut wie das dem einen oder anderen Spieler auf Drakenwald wohl vorkommen *will*.

Meister Spieler Einfluss
Polga mit *10151347* Einfluss auf Drakenwald
Vook mit *13243216* Einfluss auf Hergig

_Quelle, war-europe.com_

Jetzt fragt man sich warum liegen die PvE-Werte nicht so weit auseinander wie die RvR-Werte? Woran kann das liegen? haben die Leute in Drakenwald gar keine Lust auf RvR? gibt es Bugs mit den Szenarien und sie gehen nicht auf? Fällt beim Meter um Meter taktieren keiner um? sind die meisten mit dem PQ-grinden einfach zufrieden? Zeitzonen Probleme? Angst zu sterben?

Grüße Samjaona
Societatis et Aeternitas, Pax Imperia


----------



## Batzenbaer (15. November 2008)

Ooops hatte bis jetzt nur mit Carroburg verglischen.
Da bin ich ja auf Wissensburg noch um einiges besser mit meinen 2800 Tötungen.
Auch im Ruf mit 35,5 der aber grösstentteils auf Schlachtfeldzielen beruht.

Wenn man das so sieht,müsste auf Wissensburg noch mehr los sein als auf Drakenwald.
Was aber garantiert nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## softcake_orange (15. November 2008)

Zu diesem Thema habe ich eine kleinen Überlick zum vergleichen zusammengetragen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=76485


----------



## paxa (15. November 2008)

ich für meinen teil kann sam nur rechtgeben der server herrig ist einfach toll was open-rvr und community 
angeht sehr gute raids die spass machen und tolle leute auf beiden seiten 

die community bemüht sich einfach auf beiden seiten den server das gewisse etwas zuverleihen 
und spannende schlachten zuschlagen


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (15. November 2008)

find ich toll das alle so begeistert von hergig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xardus2008 (15. November 2008)

so zu samjonas unterstüzung kann ich mal nur eins sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gestern haben wir ja rausgefunden wie man die ganzen t4 sachen lockt ect... nach pratkisch 2 wochen sagen rum turnen macht doch mal pqs im t4 ist dasgestern mal geschen und siehe da der regler bewegt sich wirklich in die richtung das gebiet ist sicher für ordnung und das nächste geht auf in praag sprich chaos wüste.
was ich euch vieleicht nocht schmackhaft machen kann sind vieleicht die heiler posten in sachen t4...
es gibt gute so wie schlechte namen lass ich mal aussen vor doch auf der ordnungs seite muss man halt mal auch überrascht sein das ein sigmar priester locker 170k helung raus wirft oder halt ne ganze truppe am leben halten kann... wenn es den sein muss...
tank mangel dd mangel heiler mangel auf hergig seite ordnung könnt ihr praktisch nur glücklich werden, den im open rvr gehr pratkisch immer was.....

mfg Noradin Sigmarpriesterin Societatis et Aeternitas, Pax Imperia

edit rechtschreib fehler dürfen behalten werden....


----------



## Batzenbaer (15. November 2008)

Da sagst Du was Noradin.
Wir auf Wissensburg haben akuten Heilermangel....in den BGs gehts meist gegen 1-2 Zealoten,3-4 Schamanen+2-3 JdK.
Wir hingegen haben meist 0,0 Heiler,ab und zu mal 1 Runi und wenns dicke kommt,1Runi+2Sigmars.
Das sind aber schon Tage die man im Kalender ankreuzen sollte.
Ja ich als BW merke das sofort.
Haben auch schon Schlange ohne einen einzigen Heiler gewonnen,nur durch assist,aber was ich dabei an Pots gesüffelt habe...schweigen.

Achja das mit dem locken hatten wir schon vor 2 Wochen...kurz davor,wir im PQ fieber,holen die Destros nen Schlachtfeldziel und alles im Eimer.
Das war uns dann zu blöd.Nochmal von vorne zu beginnen.

Was die Community angeht,hoffe ich doch sehr,dass wir uns verstehen werden.
Ihr seid die Hausherren,wir versuchen uns anzupassen,auch wenns auf unseren Server bestimmt anders lief.
Es wird bestimmt paar Dickköpfe geben,aber die breite Masse wird sich verstehen.
Davon geh ich fest aus.


----------



## Krischi1987 (15. November 2008)

würde ja gern später auf hergig spielen wollen mit meinem Siggi aber geht ja nicht da ich von nem RP server leider nicht auf nen normalen wechseln kann.


----------



## Batzenbaer (15. November 2008)

Das ist traurig Krischi...aber willst Du das wirklich?
Charnamen mit ProGamer,woy(we own you),Komakurt(haha das ist meiner),sowas müsste Dich doch abschrecken.

Ich meine viele haben gebettelt..RP Server pls...nun da sie merken...War funzt net ohne Spieler....rudern sie zurück.
Für Dich persönlich tuts mir leid,aber das RP hab ich nie vom Table versucht zum PC zu übertragen.
Das sind 2 verschiedene Welten.


----------



## Mulgor (16. November 2008)

Also ich bin hier schon immer, auf Hergig mein ich, war zwar in den Startgebieten noch nie sehr voll, aber irgendwann findet man seine Gilde und dann gehts so langsam los... Open RvR und Scenarios kommen in letzter Zeit immer häufiger auf. Außer wir raiden mal wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In letzter Zeit sogar mit ein bissl Gegenwehr der Destros... 

Nu ja... also, könnten ruhig etwas mehr da sein, das stimmt schon, aber sonst kann ich echt sagen, das wir eine gute Basis an aktiven Spielern zu bieten haben, die Gilden haben sich zu einer schlag und tatkräftigen Allianz vereinigt, was größere Aktionen in allen Tier Gebieten möglich macht.

Wer wechseln will, ist willkommen, wir freun uns über jeden Freund und Gegner!

In diesem Sinne

Mulgor (ak. Mulle) 
<Spex>
PaxImperia


----------



## Patso (16. November 2008)

hm ich glaub den sever schau ich mir heut nach dem frühstück mal an... 

nur jetzt kommt wider die alte frage : was soll ich spielen ... *cry* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raphi-Hergig (17. November 2008)

Morgen zusammen

Nun werde ich mal ein kurzes Feedback geben , wie es auf unserm Server besonders auf Destro seite aussieht.

Aber kurz noch zu meiner Person , ich spiele den lieben Schwarzork Raphi der sich in der Gilde Animus Ferox (Rang 18 3/4) als Offi aufhält. Seid kurzen befinden er sich aber auch in der neuen Allianz mit World Eater , Orly , Memente Mori , Dark Age usw. Ich leite die meisten Keep Raids im T4 mit und mobilisiere ziemlich erfolgreich Spieler auf unserer Seite. 

Kommen wir aber nun zum eigentlich Feedback:

Offene RvR schlachten besonders, die vom letzten Wochenende, zeigen einmal mehr wieviel spass es machen kann mittlerweile, beide Seiten haben sich ausgezeichnet Organisiert und haben sich auch recht zahlreich zum Kampf gestellt.
Das hier aber die Destro Seite in der Übermacht war oder nur eintönig gespielt hat war überhaupt nicht zuerkennen.
Was aber noch viel wichtiger war, ist das durchhalte vermögen der jetzt aktiven Spieler ! Die Schlacht vom Sonntag dauerte geschlangende 6 Std...
Der Höhepkt der Schlacht war die versuchte einnahme der letzten Ordy Burg in Praag wo sich ingesamt 2 1/2 Kts auf Destro Seite und min 2 Kts der Ordy Seite beteiligten.
Auch sehr erwähnenswert waren einige gute Turm kämpfe, die mittlerweile auch nicht mehr einfach so hergegeben werden.

Aber alles das ist zurzeit nur möglich durch den guten zusammenhalt der Gilden auf unserm Server !dazu nochmal ein großes Lob an alle.  

Sicherlich scheint die Destro Seite höher bevölkert zu sein als die Gegenpartei doch auch hier muss man klar sagen das sich die Kräfte im T4 sehr wohl gleich auf tun. Unser problem ist zurzeit einfach das austesten der Klassen. Viele beginnen einen Char um in dann später wieder zu wechseln weil sie merken das ihnen der Char nicht liegt. Was dazu führt das wir in den kleinern Gebieten die Oberhand behalten aber im T4 mit Nachwuchs problemen zu kämpfen haben.
Aus meiner Sicht würden auf beiden Seiten mehr Spieler sicherlich gut tun , nur das jetz eine gute Basis schonmal steht für erstklassige RvR schlachten. 

Zu den Szenarien gibts nicht viel zu sagen , auf Destro Seite bekommt man ab 16 Uhr regelmässige Sz geboten , wobei hier natürlich eher Rnd grp ihren Platz finden. Aber alles im allen bleibt der Chat meistens Sachlich auch wenn man manchmal in die Tastatur beißen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer also nen gut spielbaren Server möchte ohne Angst zu haben das jedesmal der Server in die Knie geht, dem
kann ich Hergig also nur empfehlen , sei es nun komplette Gilden oder einzelne Spieler, jeder ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Dab0 (17. November 2008)

Raphi-Hergig schrieb:


> Was aber noch viel wichtiger war, ist das durchhalte vermögen der jetzt aktiven Spieler ! Die Schlacht vom Sonntag dauerte geschlangende 6 Std...
> Der Höhepkt der Schlacht war die versuchte einnahme der letzten Ordy Burg in Praag wo sich ingesamt 2 1/2 Kts auf Destro Seite und min 2 Kts der Ordy Seite beteiligten.



es waren 2  zu 3/4 gefüllte KT´s Rapfi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ja es hat spassgemacht euch beim belagern zuzusehen und 2-3 mal rauszuschmeissen nach dem Ihrs fast geschafft habt zum Burgherr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninapuna (17. November 2008)

War schon eine heftige Belagerungsschlacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besonders schön fand ich, das sich die Schlachtenlinien doch echt oft verschoben haben.

Da kam wieder richtig geiles RvR Feeling auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und als nächstes muss erstmal Altdorf brennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also Ordis defft mal schön damit wir nicht zu eurer schönen Stadt kommen.


PS: Sollte doch die Unvermeidliche früher brennen, fliegt ihr mit einem Tritt aus dem Stadttor raus liebe Ordler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thip (17. November 2008)

Also ich finde auch der Sonntag war ein super Raidtag.
Und wir Ordler haben unser letzes Keep mit allen Kräften verteidigt, aber ihr habt auch ganz schön druck gemacht. 
Der Abend war echt super und ich glaube auch das trotz beidseitiger Niederlagen der Raidabend beiden Seiten großen spaß gemacht hat.
Desweiteren hoffe ich natürlich, dass die Schlachten so weitergehen.
Die Destros brauchen auch gar nicht zu glauben, dass sie jemals in Altdorf stehen werden^^denn wir werden alles in unserer Macht stehende tuhen um euch daran zu Hindern ;-)

Auf das wir in der nächsten Schlacht  nebeneinander oder uns gegenüber stehen!


MfG Thip


----------



## Stigma1986 (19. November 2008)

Guten Abend. Ich wollte nur mal kurz die Info in das Forum werfen=> Fast jede Ordnungsgilde von Wissensburg kommt auf Hergig. Wir freuen uns auf nette Spieler, harte Gegner und viel RvR.

In diesem Sinne => Wir kämpfen bis die Hölle zufriert und dann kämpfen wir auf dem Eis weiter.

MfG Stigma aus der Gilde Astralis


----------



## Umpapalumpa (19. November 2008)

Raphi, mach dir nicht son Kopp.

Bezogen auf den Post im anderen Thread.

Es gibt auf den anderen 5 Servern mehr Destro als Ordnung, es müßte schon ziemlich mies laufen wenn nicht mindestens genausoviele Destros nach Hergig wechseln wie Ordnung. 

Ich denke das wird schon laufen, hab da ein gutes Gefühl.



*Drastic* 
Societatis et Aeternitas
Ordung/Hergig


----------



## LeonTodesengel (19. November 2008)

Als Destro Spieler freu ich mich enorm, denn nur wo viel Feind da viel Ehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe es kommen wirklich so viele Opfer, ähm ich meine natürlich Ordis, wie angekündigt!

Was unsere Ally angeht kann ich Raphi nur beipflichten, es läuft super. 
So langsam kommt bissl Ordnung unter das Caos. Raids laufen besser, siehe vergangenes Wochenende.
PVE Raids finden auch Allabendlich statt, und so langsam gewinnen wir wieder die Szenarios, was auch an den verbesserten Absprachen liegt.

Als 2. Leader von Dark Age würde ich mich natürlich auch über Gildenzuwachs freuen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur was mich derzeit bissl Verwundert ist das fehlen einiger Ordnungsspieler.
Wo ist denne mein Lieblingsgegner Kigabo zb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja nur meine bescheidene Meinung

Leo,
aka Leonica 
1. Offi Dark Age


----------



## Dab0 (20. November 2008)

LeonTodesengel schrieb:


> Als Destro Spieler freu ich mich enorm, denn nur wo viel Feind da viel Ehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soweit ich weis hatter aufgehöhrt 
hab ihn schon ne ewigkeit net mehr gesehn im Gchat


----------

